# Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?



## EZO (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the single CR2 format and there always seemed to be quite a few to chose from but no more. There aren't really any high end ones left on the market either, to speak of. Awhile ago I switched from a rotation of AAA lights on my key chain to a Quark CR2 mini and I've come to prefer it because of its high output for its size and short profile. For me, AAA lights would always hit my knee when my keys are in the ignition of my truck and the Quark was the perfect solution. My concerns about the wider diameter of the light were unfounded and I've come to love it! It's great to have that kind of power on a key chain light. It's also a fun light to deploy around non-flashaholics who never fail to be blown away by the output/size ratio. With exception of the Quark and the Nitecore Sens Mini there really don't seem to be too many CR2 options out there anymore. I've been thinking of buying a Mini MLR2 with the newer XP-G2 emitter as an upgrade to the Quark CR2 Mini while keeping the old light as a spare but they have been on back order for awhile now and I fear they may discontinued. The Nitecore Sens Mini is a longer light and I'm not a fan of the UI. Perhaps there is something on the market I'm unaware of?

Is this the end of the CR2 format?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed.*

Although difficult to get now, due to the apparent lack of US distribution (at least as far as I know), JiL Lite still makes high quality CR2 torches :twothumbs

There are also limited run custom lights, like those from Muyshondt, Photon Fanatic, etc....

RMSK seems to still have some stock of the Peak Volcan, as well


----------



## EZO (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed.*

The Muyshondt site is only showing the CP II Titanium available at the moment at 425 dollars. In fact, I looked at the Muyshondt site few weeks ago and there was nothing available at all and as the site hadn't been updated since 2011 I wondered if it was defunct. It probably didn't matter for me 'cause in my world 425 dollars is more than I am willing to spend on a key chain light and as cool as they are I think of lights like that as being more like jewelry than EDC. Losing my keys would be bad enough as it is!  Pretty much the same for most of the Photon Fanatics and Jil Lites seem to be unavailable here. 

For me the Quarks are the perfect solution for a key chain because they offer durability and performance at a modest price. If I were to lose one, I'd be bummed but it wouldn't quite ruin my day the same way as if I grabbed my keys and discovered that my Muyshondt was missing.

Anyway, I'm delighted to receive suggestions about another CR2 light but if I were merely looking for another light I probably would have put this thread in the "Recommend me a Light Forum". I think my intention was more to generate some discussion about the format and why are there fewer and fewer being offered by manufacturers. Am I the only one who loves this format in an affordable EDC version who would hate to see them completely disappear?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed.*

Well ... the Peak I mentioned is only about $40 (in aluminum) 

I, too, like the CR2 format. However, its relative lack of popularity is largely due to a couple of factors, as far as I can tell -

* less capacity than CR123A
* much more costly (primary) batteries
* battery type less readily available

Although there will be substantial variations among brands in terms of price and capacity, roughly speaking (compared to CR123A), one may pay double ... for half of the mAh.

I am more than willing to accept these limitations, in exchange for the slightly smaller size, because -

* even a slightly smaller size is valuable in a "keyring" torch
* most "keyring" torches are run at moderate or low output
* "keyring" torches are often used only occasionally, and in relatively short bursts
* some CR2 torches can use RCR2 (15266) Li-Ion rechargeable cells


----------



## EZO (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed.*

archimedes, for some reason I totally missed your mention of the Peak and that is certainly a worthy option! 

I would agree with pretty much everything you've said in your last post except the cost of the batteries. With Battery Junction selling Titanium Innovations CR2 primaries at a dollar apiece I never worry about the cost. Li-Ions are something I've stayed away from in the CR2 size since there are no protected options. Using a CR2 on a keychain there have been a few times when I've needed the light to last until it has little or nothing left to give and I wouldn't want to push an unprotected Li-Ion that far. More often than not though I find that the light on my key chain gets used for relatively short bursts occasionally and the battery lasts a long time. If I'm going to be away from home for awhile I'll carry a spare or swap in a fresh cell.

Of course, the CR2 Mini isn't usually the only light I have on me.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed.*

You are not alone, I use and carry CR2 lights as coin pocket lights. Right now my favorites are the FireWorm CR2 and the Quark Ti Cr2 and Jil DD. Not a real big fan of Ti, but these were purchased for under $50.00 each.


----------



## appliancejunk (Apr 14, 2013)

*Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed.*

How does the little hole for the split ring on the Quark hold up when on a key ring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EZO (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed.*

I've always liked the Fireworm but it is 60mm long which is the same length as the Quark Mini-ML or Mini ML-X Cr123 lights. I have one of these but it doesn't work on my key chain quite the way the Cr2 Mini does. If the Quarks were to become unavailable though I would certainly consider a Fireworm or a Peak.

As for that little hole where the split ring mounts on a Quark Mini CR2, it is secure enough after about a year of use on my key ring that I've never thought about it.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed.*

Oh..agreed about the Fireworm, its about the same size as my Fenix E15. The Fireworm has a almost sunlight tint though.I have never seen a tint this close to sunlight before. I have not tried a Peak yet either, but I bet a brass or SS CR2 would be somewhat unique and heavy.


----------



## EZO (Apr 14, 2013)

This post mentions the same thing about the sunlight quality of the tint. That would really appeal to me as I've become somewhat addicted to neutral/warm tints. In fact, I've been holding off buying on a new Zebralight SC52 until it is available in neutral or hi-cri. The same post I linked has a nice photo showing the size differences between the Fireworm, Quark Mini CR2 and C123.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed.*



EZO said:


> This post mentions the same thing about the sunlight quality of the tint. That would really appeal to me as I've become somewhat addicted to neutral/warm tints. In fact, I've been holding off buying on a new Zebralight SC52 until it is available in neutral or hi-cri. The same post I linked has a nice photo showing the size differences between the Fireworm, Quark Mini CR2 and C123.




But, I can't say if it isn't the led lottery. It sure is pretty for a older emitter. Wish I knew the exact bin. I am not a tint guy. But it is striking holding the FW beam to a windowsill during full daylight.


----------



## EZO (Apr 14, 2013)

I've been thinking the same thing, it is an old emitter and there is no indication what bin it is. Tint lotteries aside, it is interesting that two different people would use the word sunlight to describe the color.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 15, 2013)

BTTT.

Bill


----------



## EZO (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone own a Nitecore SENS Mini? Selfbuilts's review of this light kinda' soured me to the design of the UI but I wonder what other owners may think. Considering the theme of this thread, Nitecore seems to be the only company right now who is trying to push the envelope with the CR2 format and it's got me thinking it shouldn't be dismissed so easily even if I am kind of old school about a KISS approach to the UI on a key chain light.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 15, 2013)

I see no point in that format for a light,you need cells that are easy and inexpensive to locate,shame though as i like the idea for myself but it has to be a nono for joe public.


----------



## EZO (Apr 15, 2013)

I guess the point of a light like this is the approximately 180 lumens of flood and throw you can get out of a 50mm - 60mm long x 20 mm wide flashlight. Here in the USA, CR2 cells are widely available in just about every supermarket, pharmacy or big box store but indeed, they tend to be quite expensive; in the neighborhood of 5 dollars USD each. As previously noted, good quality CR2 lithium primaries are available online for 1 dollar or less which changes the equation for such lights. I agree that this category of light is not for Joe Public but then again, most lights discussed in these forums are not for Joe Public either.


----------



## scsmith (Apr 15, 2013)

> I guess the point of a light like this is the approximately 180 lumens of flood and throw you can get out of a 50mm - 60mm long x 20 mm wide flashlight... ...I agree that this category of light is not for Joe Public but then again, most lights discussed in these forums are not for Joe Public either.


So I had to look up the dimensions of the CR2, which are roughly 15mm x 27mm, vs. the 16mm x 34mm nominal size of a CR123. There are some pretty small CR123 keyring lights already available. Just about every gun store and hunting & fishing outfitter in the US now carries Surefire or Streamlight, Lowe's and Home Depot are selling Surefire, and even REI is selling both Fenix and Surefire. We're also coming out of over ten years of war that the US Military and its allies were engaged in. That's ten years of veterans who were either issued lights like Surefire, Streamlight, or Inova; or had ready access to them at discounted prices through AAFES. The great majority of these lights are powered by CR123 cells. Those vets (myself amongst them) got exposed to quality lights, and now can't go back to cheap lights. I think all of this has caused CR123 batteries to become pretty widely accepted by the general public. 

I also think many here are like me, and only have CR123 primaries on hand as backups / emergency spares for lights that they usually run with a single 18650 / 17670 rechargeable or a pair of 18500 / 17500 rechargeable cells. I also have a homemade spacer tube to allow me to run a pair of AA or 14450 lithium cells in a 3x cr123 size body. I gather from reading here that many folks also use AA / AAA cells either primarily or in conjunction with batteries like those previously mentioned. I guess that the CR2 just doesn't fit well into battery stocks, even for many folks here who are very serious about their lights. 

I write all that to get to the point that I think many even here, if they want to go smaller than a CR123 or AAA key chain light, would go to something even smaller like the Veleno designs Quantum D2. The QD2 is listed at 150 lumen output, which is really close to your stated 180 lumen output, and it does this in a 13mm x 38mm package. I know I'd grab a QDD or QD2, a spare usb charger (one for home & one for my vehicle), and a spare 10180 cell or two before I went to a CR2 powered light. 

I do see the merits of the smaller size of a CR2 powered light compared to a CR123 powered light though. The fact that CR2 batteries can be purchased for close to the same price as CR123 cells online, and are still available at the same inflated price as a CR123 at a grocery store or big box store most anywhere in the US does make a strong argument for such lights. I'm just not sure it's enough to overcome the factors against such lights that I've outlined above.

That's my attempt to explain why the CR2 powered light might be a dying breed.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope not, I love the idea


----------



## Vortus (Apr 16, 2013)

Photonfanatics Tasklite 2 use cr2 and rcr2 batteries.


----------



## Let It Bleed (Apr 16, 2013)

The last time the CR2 was considered obsolete, Nitecore came out with the EZ series and 4Sevens made the Mini. Both seemed to sell very well. Here's hoping it happens again. But in truth, as long as there are CR2 batteries, I'm content with my Nitecore CR2 EZ.


----------



## Quiksilver (Apr 16, 2013)

I have the 4Sevens CR2 just so I can turn a CR2 fuel source into light. Not an EDC item, more preparedness. Can't say I've used it in the past year, it sits in storage.


----------



## EZO (Apr 16, 2013)

I would love to see Zebralight introduce a CR2 light......something along the lines of a scaled down SC31. With Zebralight's expertise in optimized circuit design and an up to date emitter it could be a powerful, tiny light and with a side mounted thumb switch and Zebra's UI it could be a very compact, versatile little torch. It would be even more cool if it were available in a neutral tint.


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 16, 2013)

The 123A survived the end of the film camera age due to its ability to deliver high currents, its popularity in then-obscure tactical lights, and the surprising popularity of high-performance LED flashlights. It seems like I see more 123A's in battery sections now than when they more commonly sold as "photo lithium" cells.

The CR2 does not seem to have been so lucky. It has seen no significant uptake outside of the film cameras (and accessories) it was commonly used to power - the only small exception I'm aware of is a handful of slim tactical lights for pistols. I expect the CR2 to fade further into obscurity as the pool of equipment it used to power is retired. If there's a LiFePO4 equivalent, I expect that to be the saving grace of CR2-powered electronics.


----------



## rebelbayou (Apr 17, 2013)

I have had a Nitecore Sens Mini CR2 for a couple of months now and have grown quite fond of it. I bought it because I got a really good deal on it and 2 RCRs' to go with it. I didn't think that I would like the UI at first, but it's not as bad as I thought. It is possible to turn the light on low, med or high and it stay on that setting, instead of adjusting itself as you move it up and down. I would say it is about equal in brightness to my ITP A1 which is a CR123 rated at 190 lumens. The tint is cool white and is kinda throwy, which I like. If it had a clicky, it would be close to perfect for me.


----------



## EZO (Apr 17, 2013)

rebelbayou said:


> I have had a Nitecore Sens Mini CR2 for a couple of months now and have grown quite fond of it. I bought it because I got a really good deal on it and 2 RCRs' to go with it. I didn't think that I would like the UI at first, but it's not as bad as I thought. It is possible to turn the light on low, med or high and it stay on that setting, instead of adjusting itself as you move it up and down. I would say it is about equal in brightness to my ITP A1 which is a CR123 rated at 190 lumens. The tint is cool white and is kinda throwy, which I like. If it had a clicky, it would be close to perfect for me.



Thanks for this post. I was beginning to wonder if anyone had bought one of these. I'm trying to figure how you mean "not as bad as I thought", though. Doesn't exactly sound like a ringing endorsement.


----------



## EZO (Apr 17, 2013)

idleprocess said:


> The 123A survived the end of the film camera age due to its ability to deliver high currents, its popularity in then-obscure tactical lights, and the surprising popularity of high-performance LED flashlights. It seems like I see more 123A's in battery sections now than when they more commonly sold as "photo lithium" cells.
> 
> The CR2 does not seem to have been so lucky. It has seen no significant uptake outside of the film cameras (and accessories) it was commonly used to power - the only small exception I'm aware of is a handful of slim tactical lights for pistols. I expect the CR2 to fade further into obscurity as the pool of equipment it used to power is retired. If there's a LiFePO4 equivalent, I expect that to be the saving grace of CR2-powered electronics.



For the most part I would have to agree with your post. Looking at some of my own stuff though, several of the professional level gadgets I use with my Nikons use CR2s such as the radio controlled remote shutter and flash triggers (actually, a 123A in the triggers and a CR2 in the remotes) and one of my light meters. Many pistol mounted laser sights and some lights (as you mention) have them and they are used in some stun guns. Coupled with the legacy cameras out there there is probably enough demand to keep them on the market for some time to come so hopefully we'll see some more specialty lights introduced. Time will tell. Now you've got me curious to keep my eye out to see what else I come across, if anything, that is powered by CR2s.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Apr 17, 2013)

*"I would love to see Zebralight introduce a CR2 light......something along the lines of a scaled down SC31."*

I'd buy a few...in neutral and high CRI of course. Make mine XP-E2 please. :thumbsup:


----------



## rebelbayou (Apr 17, 2013)

"Not as bad as I thought" meant that I was thinking the light would constantly be changing levels according to which angle I was holding the flashlight. I did not know that you could turn it on with it pointing at the ground and it would come on low mode and stay on low mode. If you point it straight ahead, and turn it on, it comes on in medium mode and stays in that mode no matter which angle it's pointed at. If you point it straight up and turn it on, it comes on in high mode but when you lower it to point straight ahead, it adjusts the brightness from high to medium, then if you continue lowering it and point it straight down, it goes back to low mode. Raise it straight up, again it returns to high. Sorry if this is confusing you more. In other words, it only adjusts the levels automatically when you turn it on with it pointing straight up.


----------



## EZO (Apr 18, 2013)

rebelbayou said:


> "Not as bad as I thought" meant that I was thinking the light would constantly be changing levels according to which angle I was holding the flashlight. I did not know that you could turn it on with it pointing at the ground and it would come on low mode and stay on low mode. If you point it straight ahead, and turn it on, it comes on in medium mode and stays in that mode no matter which angle it's pointed at. If you point it straight up and turn it on, it comes on in high mode but when you lower it to point straight ahead, it adjusts the brightness from high to medium, then if you continue lowering it and point it straight down, it goes back to low mode. Raise it straight up, again it returns to high. Sorry if this is confusing you more. In other words, it only adjusts the levels automatically when you turn it on with it pointing straight up.



Thanks for explaining the UI on the SENS mini. Now I finally understand how it works and indeed, it's "not as bad as I thought" either. I wonder if Nitecore has lost sales from this line of lights because people don't quite get how it functions. For me, living out in a rural area, I'm happier with a key chain light that I can point to the ground and switch it on at full power to see tree roots or whatever ditch I might step into if I'm in the pitch dark with no other flashlight. Still, it sounds like an interesting and unique approach to a UI and like I said earlier, I'm glad Nitecore is trying to do something innovative in this class of light, even if it still needs some refinement.


----------



## jayflash (Apr 19, 2013)

Every time I seriously considered a CR2 light (I like small pocket carries) it became apparent the size difference wasn't enough to overcome the disadvantages. There have always been enough really small 123 lights, close enough in size to CR2 offerings, that attracted my $$$. Just my opinion, but the CR2 seems like the AAAA cell where the small size doesn't make up for the availability, (often) cost, and performance. With few exceptions CR2's seem to be, mostly, relegated to "ultimate" and costly lights.


----------



## EZO (Apr 20, 2013)

For me CR2 lights are specifically for the key chain. The Quark CR2 mini far outperforms any AAA light I own, is much shorter and only slightly wider. I own several 123A/16340 lights and these too are a favorite class of light for me but they are pocket lights, not key chain torches. Even small ones like my Quark ML-X are too bulky for a key chain while the CR2 Mini has been perfect and as I mentioned earlier I ended up abandoning AAAs on my key ring because of it. I think Selfbuilt put it well in his review of the Quark Mini CR2 when he said, "For keychain carry, I think you will find that CR2-based lights fall into quite the sweet spot in terms of performance for size."


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I asked NiteCore to do a special run of EZ CR2 with a XP-G emitter. Who knows? Stranger things have happened ........


----------



## Hoosier Light (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought CR2s were a nutty choice until I got one of Muyshondt's Aeons. Perfect size, function, UI, etc. etc. It has been my EDC for years now and I don't look forward to a time when I'll have to carry something else because I can't find batteries.


----------



## awyeah (Apr 22, 2013)

Where can you get CR2s for less than $3/pc?


----------



## ThrowerLover (Apr 22, 2013)

EZO already answered that in Post #5:



EZO said:


> With Battery Junction selling Titanium Innovations CR2 primaries at a dollar apiece I never worry about the cost.



Personally, I use an RCR2 in my FourSevens Mini.


----------



## awyeah (Apr 22, 2013)

ThrowerLover said:


> EZO already answered that in Post #5



LOL! How did I miss that.


----------



## EZO (Apr 22, 2013)

awyeah said:


> Where can you get CR2s for less than $3/pc?



Go to Battery Junction's web site and look under the menu item : Batteries>Lithium & Alkaline Primary Batteries>Lithium Photo Batteries>TITANIUM CR2 3V LITHIUM BATTERY ($1.00 each)


Edit: I see you guys beat me to the answer to awyeah's question, but here's the path.


----------



## CMAG (Apr 22, 2013)

+1 Muyshondt's Aeons 
For the price and size check out Fenix E 15, I carry one on key chain as backup/spare battery holder.


----------



## awyeah (Apr 22, 2013)

Now do CR2s have the same safety concerns as CR123A? I stay away from Chinese CR123As.


----------



## EZO (Apr 22, 2013)

No. The 3V Titanium Innovations CR2 batteries in question from Battery Junction are quality one time use non-rechargable lithium primaries and you shouldn't need to worry about them.


----------



## xevious (Apr 24, 2013)

It sure seemed to me like CR2 cells were becoming less available than before, but looking around more recently shows they're still being produced and sold through common retailers. Some portable medical devices use them. So as long as there's a critical device usage, they'll always be produced.

I'm more curious to know if RCR2's are going to stick around for the long haul.


----------



## EZO (Apr 25, 2013)

Speaking of CR2 battery availability and cost, I see that FASTECH is selling what appear to be genuine Panasonic CR2 primaries in 4 and 5 packs for under a dollar each. They are also selling 3.0V CR2 LiFePO4 rechargeables at an attractive price. I had no idea that LiFePO4s were even available as CR2s. Interesting. Beyond that I see that they have the Nitecore SENS Mini for such a low price that I am thinking of buying one even though I'm still not sure about the UI. Such is the life of a flashaholic. :ironic:


----------



## Hoop (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd like to chime in and give praise to the 4sevens MINI MLR2, (with XP-G2) which I've been EDC'ing for six months now. I had seen a CR2 format light at the fall 2012 Seattle gathering and really liked the size. I wanted one that could take rechargeables without going  but had read that 4Sevens doesn't seem to recommend rechargeable batteries in its CR2 or CR123 lights because of the comparatively high output at 4.2 volts. Reading into it, users of 4sevens MINI lights seemed to say that rechargeables work in them without issue and offer superior brightness to primaries, and so I got on the pre-order list for a MLR2 with the XP-G2 emitter. I am powering the light with AW 350mAh 15266's, which are LiCo chemistry. The batteries seem to handle the load without issue and the capacity is agreeable. It feels like I have only charged the batteries a few times in these six months. The XP-G2 tint is pretty neutral and is non offensive. It is white with a slightly blueish hue. The output on high mode is "wow light" territory thanks to its size. 4Sevens claims 215 lumens OTF or so but I think it is brighter than that with the RCR2's. I happen to have dropped this light onto concrete several times, including once from about 7 feet. Barely scratched it. One time I felt a burning sensation in my pocket and I thought oh crap! I pulled the light out and it had been on high for a while and was too hot to touch. After dismantling the light and letting everything sit, I put it back together and everything was A ok. Now adays I make sure the light is unscrewed enough so that it cannot turn on in my pocket from compression. 

Some pics:













*Control shot of backyard:*






*MLR2 on High: *(click picture for fullsize photo)*
*




The distance to the fence is about 80 feet. [24.5 meters] It has no problem lighting up the back yard which is pretty great for a light that is smaller than my thumb. Medium mode is practical and the light does not heat up. Low mode is a bit bright for completely night adjusted eyes, but otherwise is pretty low.


----------



## EZO (Jun 8, 2013)

I mentioned earlier in this thread that I've been thinking of upgrading from my older 4sevens CR2 Mini to a Foursevens Mini MLR2. So just after reading Hoop's post bumping this thread I discovered that Foursevens is having a 15% off sale on all their lights until Father's Day so I'll take this to mean that the flashlight Gods are trying to tell me something and so I just "pulled the trigger"! Thanks Hoop, it's all your fault! As I said earlier I've really come to love the output and functionality from this light and its short length compared to the AAAs that used to reside on my keychain. Since I live in a rural area where there are no street lights it's amazing how often it comes in handy to have this kind of power on my key chain and I love the reaction I get from folks who don't know or usually appreciate flashlights. The other day we were visiting friends up the road who live among a group of houses that are completely off the grid and I was (as usual) the only one who had a flashlight. (several actually, but my keys were already in my hand and this little light could light up the path all the way up to the house we were visiting about thirty or more yards ahead of us in the woods.) Everybody wanted to know where I got the light and what it cost. I do wish they came in a neutral tint though like the CR123 MINI XM-L I scored back when they were available, but the current crop of emitters are not too bad tint wise and I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## Hoop (Jun 8, 2013)

EZO said:


> Does anyone own a Nitecore SENS Mini? Selfbuilts's review of this light kinda' soured me to the design of the UI but I wonder what other owners may think. Considering the theme of this thread, Nitecore seems to be the only company right now who is trying to push the envelope with the CR2 format and it's got me thinking it shouldn't be dismissed so easily even if I am kind of old school about a KISS approach to the UI on a key chain light.



I actually purchased a Nitecore sens mini, before ditching it for the MLR2. There were several things I didn't like about the light. The sens feature would be perfect if it adjusted immediately to changes in position, but it only does this when you point it up. It will instantly go from low to high, but when you point it back down you will be blinded by the high output for several seconds. I found myself closing my eyes waiting for it to dim down. This was unacceptable. They claim this is a feature for people who can't manage to hold their hands steady while walking, to which I say: those people should just turn the light on in a steady mode... The plastic TIR lens of the light was able to be scratched by keys and such, so this was a big downer. Also the low output was far too bright. The MLR2 is better in regards to durability, throw, and has a higher high and a lower low. The MLR2 is also shorter, slightly smaller in diameter, and has a better led tint. Oh, also, the MLR2 is much easier to operate with one hand.


----------



## AVService (Jun 9, 2013)

I have been intrigued by the 47 Mini and almost bought one until I tried a few other 47 Mini and am not happy with the way they are built or operate.

I do have an Aeon that is amazing but I also have a Fenix E15 that is about the same size but uses a 123.

I also tried a sense in AA and could not stand it and sent it back.

I think the CR2 is fine in a specialized application but the 123 is just a lot more powerful and easily obtained and in almost all other ways a better and simpler choice.


----------



## EZO (Jun 9, 2013)

Hoop said:


> I actually purchased a Nitecore sens mini, before ditching it for the MLR2. There were several things I didn't like about the light. The sens feature would be perfect if it adjusted immediately to changes in position, but it only does this when you point it up. It will instantly go from low to high, but when you point it back down you will be blinded by the high output for several seconds. I found myself closing my eyes waiting for it to dim down. This was unacceptable. They claim this is a feature for people who can't manage to hold their hands steady while walking, to which I say: those people should just turn the light on in a steady mode... The plastic TIR lens of the light was able to be scratched by keys and such, so this was a big downer. Also the low output was far too bright. The MLR2 is better in regards to durability, throw, and has a higher high and a lower low. The MLR2 is also shorter, slightly smaller in diameter, and has a better led tint. Oh, also, the MLR2 is much easier to operate with one hand.



Thanks for the feedback on the SENS Mini, Hoop. You've basically confirmed my impression of it without ever having handled one. I didn't know the optic was plastic, which is another demerit in my book. Initially, I was very tempted to buy one from FASTECH because they are selling them for only $22.56 USD which is far lower than I've seen them anywhere but I'll stick with the Foursevens Mini. Perhaps the price of the Nitecore is so low because they don't sell well.


----------



## Unicorn (Jun 10, 2013)

The most common CR2 lights that I have seen are the Streamlight TLR3 and TLR4 (light/laser combo) lights for compact handguns. Other than those, I can't recall seeing any in a store.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 10, 2013)

Not sure if they're a dying breed so much as an unfortunately ignored format.

1) Cells too hard to find? No, they are in almost any store that carries batteries nowdays, quite often right at the cashiers station.
2) Too little capacity? Not at all, only for people concerned with specs on paper rather than real-life usefulness. 
3) Awkward size lights? Absolutely not, they are a joy to carry and own.

I'm not getting rid of my Aeon Mk. II, Quark MiNi CR2w or Nitecore EZ-CR2 as they make for such elegant and practical companions. They don't take as much space as our beloved CR-123 lights, yet they also offer a bigger reflector and capacity than the minimalist AAA lights.

Of these three lights, I don't see how anyone can not at least like them if they've at least had the opportunity to use one.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jun 10, 2013)

Hoop said:


> I'd like to chime in and give praise to the 4sevens MINI MLR2, (with XP-G2) which I've been EDC'ing for six months now. I had seen a CR2 format light at the fall 2012 Seattle gathering and really liked the size. I wanted one that could take rechargeables without going  but had read that 4Sevens doesn't seem to recommend rechargeable batteries in its CR2 or CR123 lights because of the comparatively high output at 4.2 volts. Reading into it, users of 4sevens MINI lights seemed to say that rechargeables work in them without issue and offer superior brightness to primaries, and so I got on the pre-order list for a MLR2 with the XP-G2 emitter. I am powering the light with AW 350mAh 15266's, which are LiCo chemistry. The batteries seem to handle the load without issue and the capacity is agreeable. It feels like I have only charged the batteries a few times in these six months. The XP-G2 tint is pretty neutral and is non offensive. It is white with a slightly blueish hue. The output on high mode is "wow light" territory thanks to its size. 4Sevens claims 215 lumens OTF or so but I think it is brighter than that with the RCR2's. I happen to have dropped this light onto concrete several times, including once from about 7 feet. Barely scratched it. One time I felt a burning sensation in my pocket and I thought oh crap! I pulled the light out and it had been on high for a while and was too hot to touch. After dismantling the light and letting everything sit, I put it back together and everything was A ok. Now adays I make sure the light is unscrewed enough so that it cannot turn on in my pocket from compression.
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...



That is a very interesting light.


----------



## EZO (Jun 11, 2013)

BillSWPA said:


> That is a very interesting light.



I just got notice that my new Mini MLR2 upgrade from my old CR2 Mini is on its way. If you think you might wanna buy one of these they're still 15% off 'til Fathers Day, so now would be the time. I'm thinking of ordering another one to start some early Christmas shopping or for a spare. With the plethora of AAA lights that keep hitting the market and the paucity of CR2 lights, I still worry that the category will disappear entirely. Those of us who appreciate this type of light know what they are about and I think kaichu dento's post was right on. And as far as CR2 battery availability though, as a photographer I'm seeing a lot of pro accessories that use CR2s. Specifically, remote flash triggers and slaves, remote shutter releases, light meters and colorimeters. I've noticed various laser devices using them and firearm mounted lights as well, so at least the batteries will be around for some time to come.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jun 14, 2013)

EZO said:


> I just got notice that my new Mini MLR2 upgrade from my old CR2 Mini is on its way. If you think you might wanna buy one of these they're still 15% off 'til Fathers Day, so now would be the time. I'm thinking of ordering another one to start some early Christmas shopping or for a spare. With the plethora of AAA lights that keep hitting the market and the paucity of CR2 lights, I still worry that the category will disappear entirely. Those of us who appreciate this type of light know what they are about and I think kaichu dento's post was right on. And as far as CR2 battery availability though, as a photographer I'm seeing a lot of pro accessories that use CR2s. Specifically, remote flash triggers and slaves, remote shutter releases, light meters and colorimeters. I've noticed various laser devices using them and firearm mounted lights as well, so at least the batteries will be around for some time to come.



Just took advantage of the sale you mentioned. I have been a big fan of keychain lights for a long time, since having a tiny, useful light on a keychain largely guarantees that you will have a light when you need one. Having gone through a succession of less expensive/quality keychain lights, this will probably be the last keychain light I will need to buy (for myself at least, I will certainly buy others for family and friends) for a long time.


----------



## EZO (Jun 14, 2013)

BillSWPA said:


> Just took advantage of the sale you mentioned. I have been a big fan of keychain lights for a long time, since having a tiny, useful light on a keychain largely guarantees that you will have a light when you need one. Having gone through a succession of less expensive/quality keychain lights, this will probably be the last keychain light I will need to buy (for myself at least, I will certainly buy others for family and friends) for a long time.



Cool! I think you'll love it. Glad you found the discount code; I forgot to mention it. (DADS15- good 'til 6/15) As a CPFer I'm sure you thought to look at the FOURSEVENS forum in the MarketPlace where the Father's Day discount is mentioned.

I was just outside checking out my new MLR2 that arrived yesterday (now that it finally stopped raining). It is definitely at least 20% brighter and has more throw and a tighter hot spot than my older CR2 Mini. These lights are really quite amazing for a keychain torch about the diameter and half the length of my index finger. It will illuminate parts of my property a good 80 to 90 yards away. Optimum maximum illumination is perhaps 75 yards. Plenty floody too and good for close work, especially in medium and low. I do wish it had a lower low though.....a true moon mode. Interestingly, I noticed that the OP reflector is subtly more smooth than the older version of this light to maximize throw and with the new emitter it really rocks for such a tiny light. No AAA on my keychain could ever perform this way and the result is you get an actual flashlight with punch on your key ring, which I guess is my whole point about CR2 lights in this thread.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 15, 2013)

I have always wanted to own a CR2 light but could never bring myself to do it because for some reasons CR2 batteries are darn hard to come by in Singapore whereas CR123 could be found anywhere. And even if I could find them here they usually come with a hefty price tag. To make matters worst, I could not justify buying it from the likes of Battery Junction or FourSevens because USPS don't ship lithium batteries anymore and I have to pay a premium to get it FedEx out to me. The Muyshondt Aeon has always been my dream light but it will probably never happen due to this restrictions.


----------



## EZO (Jun 18, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> I have always wanted to own a CR2 light but could never bring myself to do it because for some reasons CR2 batteries are darn hard to come by in Singapore whereas CR123 could be found anywhere. And even if I could find them here they usually come with a hefty price tag. To make matters worst, I could not justify buying it from the likes of Battery Junction or FourSevens because USPS don't ship lithium batteries anymore and I have to pay a premium to get it FedEx out to me. The Muyshondt Aeon has always been my dream light but it will probably never happen due to this restrictions.



pjandyho, I think you should go ahead and order that Muyshondt Aeon you've been wanting right away!  As mentioned earlier in this thread FASTECH, based in Hong Kong sells genuine Japanese manufactured Panasonic CR2 lithium primaries for $.94 cents USD or less apiece along with Nitecore CR2 lithium primaries too. They also sell rechargeable CR2 lithium-ions (unprotected) and LIFePO4s at modest prices, all with FREE worldwide shipping. And there are certainly other similar suppliers of batteries as well, so there is no compelling reason to buy from Foursevens or Battery Junction or any other US based business where you would have to deal with American postal restrictions or shipping costs. FASTECH also offers Speedpost Global Express shipping to 216 counties including Singapore. With the shelf life of lithium primaries and a price of 94 cents each you could easily stock up on years worth of batteries in just one simple order, depending on your usage.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 18, 2013)

EZO said:


> pjandyho, I think you should go ahead and order that Muyshondt Aeon you've been wanting right away!  As mentioned earlier in this thread FASTECH, based in Hong Kong sells genuine Japanese manufactured Panasonic CR2 lithium primaries for $.94 cents USD or less apiece along with Nitecore CR2 lithium primaries too. They also sell rechargeable CR2 lithium-ions (unprotected) and LIFePO4s at modest prices, all with FREE worldwide shipping. And there are certainly other similar suppliers of batteries as well, so there is no compelling reason to buy from Foursevens or Battery Junction or any other US based business where you would have to deal with American postal restrictions or shipping costs. FASTECH also offers Speedpost Global Express shipping to 216 counties including Singapore. With the shelf life of lithium primaries and a price of 94 cents each you could easily stock up on years worth of batteries in just one simple order, depending on your usage.


I should have known about this long ago. The latest run of Ti Aeon is now out of stock. I have been drooling everyday when I looked at the sales thread from Enrique, but withheld the urge to buy one because of the battery availability. Anyway, I am now a little strained on my wallet too. Now that I know where to get the batteries I will not have that much of a worry in future should a purchase be hanging right before my eyes. Thanks so much!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 19, 2013)

What EZO said.

I'm a bit disappointed to hear you didn't get one, but if you keep your eyes open there'll be one for you eventually. As one who didn't care for my first Aeon, this one is a whole different beast. The first one I had a few years ago sat in a drawer for the longest time, as I didn't like the beam, tint or low, but loved the construction, feel, UI and size.

Now add smoother beam, better tint, eminently useful low and it's an absolute must-have.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 19, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> ...yet they also offer a bigger reflector than the minimalist AAA lights.



This is a very good point. I love AAA lights - actually I have quite a weakness for them and have looots of them (although not as many as HKJ). But most of them don't have nice beams, especially the reflector based lights. I don't have any CR2 lights...yet.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 19, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> This is a very good point. I love AAA lights - actually I have quite a weakness for them and have looots of them (although not as many as HKJ). But most of them don't have nice beams, especially the reflector based lights. I don't have any CR2 lights...yet.


Hopefully you do have an LF2XT? Great all around beam pattern for close/medium range and some of the smoothest edge transitions all across the beam - from an XP-E no less.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 19, 2013)

^ I'm not that lucky. Also missed the Piccolo and PO.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 19, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> What EZO said.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed to hear you didn't get one, but if you keep your eyes open there'll be one for you eventually. As one who didn't care for my first Aeon, this one is a whole different beast. The first one I had a few years ago sat in a drawer for the longest time, as I didn't like the beam, tint or low, but loved the construction, feel, UI and size.
> 
> Now add smoother beam, better tint, eminently useful low and it's an absolute must-have.


Lol! You know I love quality stuff don't you? Ya, I myself was disappointed for not jumping on it first while I had the chance to. The latest one with 3 selectable output levels really caught my attention, and I just had a love for anything titanium. Caught the Ti bug when I bought my very first McGizmo Haiku.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 20, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Lol! You know I love quality stuff don't you? Ya, I myself was disappointed for not jumping on it first while I had the chance to. The latest one with 3 selectable output levels really caught my attention, and I just had a love for anything titanium. Caught the Ti bug when I bought my very first McGizmo Haiku.


There appear to be a couple still available




Endeavour said:


> It looks like I will have a few extras at the end of the run and will be contacting those on the waiting list to pick up the last few remaining ones.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 5, 2013)

I´ve just recently baught my first CR2 light which is the 4sevens Mini MLR2. This is a great light and it is from now and on my keychain light.The only thing that it lacks is a moonlight mode. I think that there should be a moonlight mode before the first mode at 3 lumens.I consider this more as a backup light since it´s runtime at highest mode is quite short with about 40 minutes. I would not use it as a primary light,unless i have spare batteries with me,but being so small and lightweight yet so bright this is the best keychain light i´ve owned so far. 

The CR123 lights are far more common than the CR2 lights that are minority, but i really hope that the CR2 lights will not go away from the market. I can´t find any answer why there are so few CR2 lights,at least not in the keychain light category?:thinking: I hope that more brands starts to release new lights powered by CR2 batteries.


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 15, 2013)

I was recently speaking with archimedes and have found a regained interest in CR2 lighting. I once previously owned a Photonfanatic Tasklight II that I let go. Like many things I have owned and sold, looking back in hindsight, this was one that should have been a keeper. It took some time in between and getting a hold of a Muyshondt Aeon to come to this realization.

My birthday is coming up and I had some funds set aside for something else, but I may have to make a slight deviation on that. I currently own an Arcmania Extreme Micro CR2 (which I would eventually like to have a new LE constructed if I can find any takers, or at the latest have the emitter swapped to something more neutral/warm), Muyshondt Black HA Aeon, Muyshondt Aeon MKII (should have arrived today at work, sadly I don't return until this Thursday), a Muyshondt Ion in bronze aluminum - though not stock as this has had both driver/board and emitter modded, and a new Tasklight II on the way.

While I understand that these lights may never fully compete with their bigger counterparts, I also understand that they provide a nice balance with a more than acceptable tradeoff (in terms of size, output, and efficiency) - all imho.


----------



## Tixx (Jul 23, 2013)

CR2 is my favorite!


----------



## jamie.91 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never owned a cr2 light and I don't know why, I love small chunky lights! 

I think it's the cr123 technology that holds the cr2 back, just like how 18650's have a higher capacity than 17500's

There's also less choice! I purchased my first set of rechargeable cr2's last week for a surefire L60 Lego I built and the amount of options was less than a tenth of the vast amount of different cr123a's.


----------



## EZO (Jul 31, 2013)

jamie.91 said:


> I think it's the cr123 technology that holds the cr2 back, just like how 18650's have a higher capacity than 17500's



This argument has come up a few times in this thread but it misses the point, I believe. CR123 and RCR123 lights are great. I own quite a few and I love 'em, but they just don't cut it on a key chain; they're too big. (for my taste) CR2 lights on the other hand give the best _*performance for size*_ of any _*key chain *_worthy light and so capacity becomes irrelevant for this usage. And with close to a full hour of max output from a single CR2 cell in a Quark MLR2 and many more hours of light at lower power it becomes a moot point when one considers how key chain lights are generally intended to be used.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 1, 2013)

BTT.

Bill


----------



## appliancejunk (Aug 1, 2013)

Just ordered one this morning after seeing this topic again.

Seen this topic a number of times and after seeing it again this morning I could no longer resist, lol...

Like my photon freedoms I currently have on my key chains, but they are not perfect so I'm always searching for other keychain lights.

Receiving the Fenix E15 today to try on my key chain, but I have a feeling it's going to be a bit large for me.

Maybe this Foursevens CR2 will finally be "the one".


----------



## appliancejunk (Aug 2, 2013)

Well I received my Foursevens CR2 today, but it's now the newest flashlight I have owned for the least amount of time, lol...

As I opened up the package my wife asked, "what did you get now?"
I jokingly said, "the worlds smallest, brightest flashlight" as I put the battery in it.

My son said,"let's see it". 

So I handed it to him and he looked it over and twisted it on.
I could tell he was not very impressed, yet! 

I said,"Hmm, it's not very bright is it..."

He handed it back to me and as I twisted it on and off I explained how it has three levels, low, med. and high.

When I hit the high output level his eyes got big and with a big smile he said, "holy shi* that's bright! How much are these, I want one to put on my keyring". 

I kid you not! Them are his exact words and he took me a bit by surprise as I don't hear him curse like that around us...

He is a high school senior this year and has seen many of my other flashlights over the years. He has never really got all to excited about any of my other flashlights, but he sure got excited about this Foursevens CR2.

Without saying how much they cost or anything else I said, "You can have this one and I will order another one."

His eyes lit up again as he said, "Really, thanks!". 

He then went and got his keyring and removed the Photon Freedom I gave him last year and then he put on the Foursevens CR2. 

Said he can't wait to show his friends, lol...

Have to admit I'm really happy to see my son take so much interest in a flashlight. 

On a different note, one of the first things I noticed on the Foursevens CR2 was how there seem to be just a bit more metal around the hole for the split ring then I expected.
In many of the stock photos I see online it looks like the metal is paper thin on the outside of the hole, but in person it's much better. 

Anyway I took a quick photo of it on my sons keyring just incase I never see it again... 







Now to order another one, or two...

Asked the wife if she wanted one too, but she said, "No, I'm not into flashlights".

Think I will order two just in case. I would hate to loose another one again.


----------



## moshow9 (Aug 2, 2013)

Like father, like son AJ .

Glad you (and he) like it. That one has the XP-G2 emitter correct? How did you find the tint on it?


----------



## EZO (Aug 3, 2013)

That's a great story appliancejunk! 

I received a new CR2 light yesterday too! A Fireworm F01.

It's a bit of a funny flashaholical story as I sort of bought it by accident! It wasn't like I was in the market for a Fireworm, it was more like, hmmm, this could be a good deal on an interesting new light! I stumbled on an eBay auction last week for a new in the box Fireworm and noticed that it was listed for an opening bid of 35 dollars and that nobody had yet bid on it with only one day left in the auction. I decided to watch it thinking I might put in a bid towards the end of the auction if the bids were still pretty low but then the auction suddenly was withdrawn. Since 35 dollars is about half what this Fireworm otherwise sells for on eBay I figured the seller had wisely decided to avoid having it go out the door at that price. Then to my surprise the seller re-listed the item for $29.99! I watched it again, this time for a whole week. Finally, by the end of the auction there were only two bids and it was now only up to $30.99, so I put in a last minute low ball bid thinking that surely the previous bidders had used maximum proxy bids and that the final price would certainly be much closer to what all the other Fireworm F01s are going for on eBay right now. To my utter shock, I won the auction for $31.99! (plus 5 bucks shipping) and it came with a rechargeable li-ion CR2 and the seller is going to send me a couple of Panasonic CR2s as well! 

So, about the Fireworm. It's pretty cool and I really like it! It weighs a ton though, literally twice the weight of a Foursevens MLR2......32 grams vs 16 grams, (without battery) even though it's only about six millimeters longer but otherwise the same diameter. Of course, this isn't too surprising as it's made from titanium and is built on a very heavy brass pill. In fact, most of the weight of this light is in the head and the heft gives it a nice feel in the hand but I think it may be better suited for a lanyard or worn around one's neck rather than on a key chain since it's so heavy.

The real feature of this light is the tint. I can confirm what others have said, it looks like sunlight! It's really just gorgeous. It's an R2 but I don't know exactly what flavor it is. Does anyone know more about what's used in this light? Considering all the brouhaha going on over in the Zebralight SC52w threads (including from me) about the greenish tinted neutral XM-L2 emitters, the tint on the Fireworm is especially pleasing! So, I'm glad to add another nice light to my CR2 collection considering the theme of this thread.


----------



## PANGES (Aug 6, 2013)

Where are you guys buying your CR2 batteries at? I've been wanting to buy a CR2 light, but I'm looking around for CR2's and they seem to be much more expensive than the Surefire CR123 batteries I buy for my other lights.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 6, 2013)

PANGES said:


> Where are you guys buying your CR2 batteries at? I've been wanting to buy a CR2 light, but I'm looking around for CR2's and they seem to be much more expensive than the Surefire CR123 batteries I buy for my other lights.



I order from 4Sevens.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PANGES (Aug 6, 2013)

Tixx said:


> I order from 4Sevens.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2



Ahh Thanks! The prices with FourSevens isn't too bad. About the same price as my Surefires when you buy the 10 pack. I pay around $21 for 12 CR123's. Unfortunately the 10 pack of CR2's are backordered at the moment.


----------



## EZO (Aug 6, 2013)

PANGES said:


> Where are you guys buying your CR2 batteries at? I've been wanting to buy a CR2 light, but I'm looking around for CR2's and they seem to be much more expensive than the Surefire CR123 batteries I buy for my other lights.



This question has come up a couple of times in this thread and people keep missing the answer they're looking for. You can buy quality CR2 lithium cells from Battery Junction for $1.00 USD each. Better yet, you can buy Panasonic CR2 lithium cells in 4 and 5 packs from FASTTECH for around 94 cents or less each with free shipping. There are other types of CR2 cells available as well. See posts #55 and #37 for further details and of course, check out CR2s on FASTTECH.com and batteryjunction.com.


----------



## bltkmt (Aug 6, 2013)

EZO said:


> Better yet, you can buy Panasonic CR2 lithium cells in 4 and 5 packs from FASTTECH for around 94 cents or less each with free shipping.



Are we pretty confident these are genuine cells and not too aged? Looks like a great deal if so.

I just bought some Panasonic's from Battery Junction - about $2 per cell. My Aeons sip these pretty slowly.


----------



## EZO (Aug 6, 2013)

bltkmt said:


> Are we pretty confident these are genuine cells and not too aged? Looks like a great deal if so.



The photos on FASTTECH.com show genuine Matsushita "Made in Japan" Panasonics and with the shelf life of lithiums and the likely turn over in stock I doubt that "too aged" would really be a problem. FASTTECH generally doesn't have the reputation for passing off counterfeits and surplus odd lots the way some of these Chinese merchants are known to. Not that it would be realistic to send them back unless you bought quite a few but they do come under FASTTECH's "Standard Return Policy" - _Return for refund within: 45 days -Return for replacement within: 6 months_, so they are standing behind them which is a lot more than most of these Asian sellers really do. At this price with free shipping one couldn't go too wrong taking a chance on a four pack for $3.79 just to see what happens. If you are really worried, stick with the-buck-a-piece Titanium Innovations CR2s from Battery Junction.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm sure that Matt will send me a brand new flashlight for saying this, LOL, but I have had good luck with the Battery Junction CR2's, using them in my CR2 Ion, two Aeons (one a MK II), and (OT here) my Nautilus (CR123). No problems whatsoever. 

Bill


----------



## EZO (Aug 6, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I'm sure that Matt will send me a brand new flashlight for saying this, LOL, but I have had good luck with the Battery Junction CR2's, using them in my CR2 Ion, two Aeons (one a MK II), and (OT here) my Nautilus (CR123). No problems whatsoever.
> 
> Bill



The Titanium Innovation cells have fared well in many of Selfbuilt's tests. I've always had good experience with them.

I think the take home message here for the folks who say they don't want to buy CR2 flashlights or CR123 lights because the cells are too expensive or too hard to find is that they are readily available for reasonable cost.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 6, 2013)

EZO said:


> I think the take home message here for the folks who say they don't want to buy CR2 flashlights or CR123 lights because the cells are too expensive or too hard to find is that they are readily available for reasonable cost.


Well, if you are in the US then that's fine. Used to order some CR123 batteries from the US too, but ever since USPS stopped doing international shipping of batteries my sources have been pretty much limited. I could buy from FastTech but what if they run out of supplies? The weird thing is that it is so darn near impossible to find CR2 cells here in Singapore whereas CR123 is plentiful anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## EZO (Aug 7, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Well, if you are in the US then that's fine. Used to order some CR123 batteries from the US too, but ever since USPS stopped doing international shipping of batteries my sources have been pretty much limited. I could buy from FastTech but what if they run out of supplies? The weird thing is that it is so darn near impossible to find CR2 cells here in Singapore whereas CR123 is plentiful anywhere and everywhere.



There is a popular old expression here in the US that perhaps you've heard before, _"A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush"_. Why not go ahead and order a supply of CR2 batteries while they are available to you rather than worry about the possibility that FASTTECH may run out of them one day? And a quick search of the internet reveals that there are indeed other sources of these cells that ship to Singapore. Indeed, virtually all of these batteries are manufactured on your side of the planet. 

You know pjandyho, there is another interesting perspective and possibility at work here when you say, "that it is so darn near impossible to find CR2 cells here in Singapore". In view of the title of this thread, perhaps Singapore is simply ahead of the curve in this regard and it makes me think of the famous quote from William Gibson's novel "Neuromancer" where he says. _"The future is already here, it's just not evenly distributed"_.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 7, 2013)

EZO said:


> You know pjandyho, there is another interesting perspective and possibility at work here when you say, "that it is so darn near impossible to find CR2 cells here in Singapore". In view of the title of this thread, perhaps Singapore is simply ahead of the curve in this regard and it makes me think of the famous quote from William Gibson's novel "Neuromancer" where he says. _"The future is already here, it's just not evenly distributed"_.


You know? Perhaps you are right. Other than some very archaic film cameras which I have seen eons ago, I don't recall seeing any other devices here utilizing CR2 batteries. Perhaps that explains the rarity of CR2 cells here. I did come upon certain stores here selling them but at around USD 6+ each. That would be hell of a lot to pay for each pop. Someone put up an Aeon Mk II a couple of days back on CPFMP and I was real tempted to buy it, but at that price the Aeon costs, I want to know that my battery supplies are not limited, or worst still, terminated. Thanks for pointing out the search option.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 10, 2013)

Me to carry the Mini MLR2 on my keychain as an EDC! I´ve attached it with a mini carbiner so that i can easily switch the light to other keychains or detach the light and hold it alone in my hand if i wants to.





This is a great little light!  Everyone that i showed it to and have seen it run on highest mode are impressed!Especially those who still carries incandescent Maglites. Right now i can´t think of any other light better suited to be used as an EDC keychain light and as a backup for another flashlight. The Mini MLR2 has actually replaced my Olight I1 EOS as a keychain light,which i instead carries in a Mini Organizer bag.


----------



## EZO (Aug 10, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Me to carry the Mini MLR2 on my keychain as an EDC! I´ve *attached it with a mini carbiner* so that i can easily switch the light to other keychains or detach the light and hold it alone in my hand if i wants to.
> This is a great little light!  Everyone that i showed it to and have seen it run on highest mode are impressed!Especially those who still carries incandescent Maglites. Right now i can´t think of any other light better suited to be used as an EDC keychain light and as a backup for another flashlight. The Mini MLR2 has actually replaced my Olight I1 EOS as a keychain light,which i instead carries in a Mini Organizer bag.



I'm glad you are enjoying your MLR2! I get a similar reaction when I show mine off to people. One word of caution however, be really careful with that mini carabiner (clip). When I first put my old CR2 mini on my key ring I used a McGizmo pico clip but found it was much too small and the spring gate wasn't strong enough. Then I went with the larger "nano" size which seemed fine. Unfortunately, every now and then the light would twist itself in such a way as to unlock the clip and disconnect itself. I would go for my keys and discover the flashlight was missing! Happily, the two or three times it happened over a period of a couple of months it ended up deep in my pocket instead of lost forever. I really didn't want to go with too much of a bigger clip since that would defeat the whole idea of this tiny light. So in search of other options I tried a Nite Ize #0 - 5mm plastic S-Biner (a black one) and find that it is 100% secure. Some people complain about these S-Biners opening up at the wrong time and place but this size seems to work well for me. Something about the strength of the spring gate and the little hook in the clip seems to make quite a difference. Also, the "S" shape seems to make it harder for the keys or light to get into a position where they will leverage the gate open compared with a claw style clip. Additionally, with a smaller clip like the 5mm S-Biner the light or a key is more likely to hit the clip itself rather that the gate no matter what position it gets itself into. Whatever clip you chose, make sure you install the clip in such a way so that the clip is facing in the direction so that the edge of the flashlight will not tend open the spring gate when it comes up against it but rather so the back of the clip is facing the edge of the light. (opposite to the way you have it installed in your photo) In fact, your photo shows the light in the exact position I'm talking about where any further movement of the flashlight will push the gate open. If it then twists the wrong way, it will disconnect from the key ring.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2013)

I like the little CR2 lights. I've had a Nitecore EZCR2W for several years, and it's held up well. Except for the ano, which is all beat up. It was on my keychain for a couple of years, then was displaced, and is now back on my work key-ring. This has proven to be a tough little light: dropped two or three times from waist hight onto concrete, and taken at least one trip down a full flight of wooden stairs, with no apparent ill effects. While I like the Quark lights, I had a Mini 123 briefly and while it seemed well made, it just didn't seem solid enough for what I thought I was likely to do to it, so I haven't gotten the little CR2 twisty version. Maybe I'll see if I can snag a Peak Volcan if there are any left with CR2 bodies; I suspect they'd be pretty tough.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 13, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> .... Maybe I'll see if I can snag a Peak Volcan if there are any left with CR2 bodies; I suspect they'd be pretty tough.



They look to still be on close-out at RMSK ....


----------



## Swireless2013 (Aug 13, 2013)

Tixx said:


> I order from 4Sevens.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2



4Sevens is pretty reasonable. Prices are comparable to other places Ive seen.


----------



## BillSWPA (Aug 13, 2013)

EZO said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying your MLR2! I get a similar reaction when I show mine off to people. One word of caution however, be really careful with that mini carabiner (clip). When I first put my old CR2 mini on my key ring I used a McGizmo pico clip but found it was much too small and the spring gate wasn't strong enough. Then I went with the larger "nano" size which seemed fine. Unfortunately, every now and then the light would twist itself in such a way as to unlock the clip and disconnect itself. I would go for my keys and discover the flashlight was missing! Happily, the two or three times it happened over a period of a couple of months it ended up deep in my pocket instead of lost forever. I really didn't want to go with too much of a bigger clip since that would defeat the whole idea of this tiny light. So in search of other options I tried a Nite Ize #0 - 5mm plastic S-Biner (a black one) and find that it is 100% secure. Some people complain about these S-Biners opening up at the wrong time and place but this size seems to work well for me. Something about the strength of the spring gate and the little hook in the clip seems to make quite a difference. Also, the "S" shape seems to make it harder for the keys or light to get into a position where they will leverage the gate open compared with a claw style clip. Additionally, with a smaller clip like the 5mm S-Biner the light or a key is more likely to hit the clip itself rather that the gate no matter what position it gets itself into. Whatever clip you chose, make sure you install the clip in such a way so that the clip is facing in the direction so that the edge of the flashlight will not tend open the spring gate when it comes up against it but rather so the back of the clip is facing the edge of the light. (opposite to the way you have it installed in your photo) In fact, your photo shows the light in the exact position I'm talking about where any further movement of the flashlight will push the gate open. If it then twists the wrong way, it will disconnect from the key ring.



Very interesting point. My keychain currently includes both an MLR2 and a Leatherman Micra. Both are attached directly to the key ring using their respective tiny rings. This is no problem for the light, but the Mirca really needs to be removed from the keychain for comfortable use. I will have to look into these S-clips.


----------



## EZO (Aug 13, 2013)

BillSWPA said:


> I will have to look into these S-clips.



I know this is a little off topic but I thought I'd post some brief info about the size #0 S-Biner and as a result just learned of an interesting new product from Nite Ize I had not previously been aware of.......an S-Biner that locks! It's very slightly bigger than the ones I've mentioned previously but the added security seems very appealing. They come in black or natural SS and they are priced at two for 5 bucks USD! These seem perfect for CR2 lights.

Nite Ize sells these directly on their web site. I found the ones I bought at a Target store.











For scale, here's what the original size #0 looks like. They come six for 4 bucks USD on a steel ring.

Size #0 dimensions: 1.18" x .49" x .14"
molded of glass filled nylon
stainless steel wire gate closure
As with the new locking biner, I believe these also hold up to three pounds.


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 17, 2013)

EZO said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying your MLR2! I get a similar reaction when I show mine off to people. One word of caution however, be really careful with that mini carabiner (clip). When I first put my old CR2 mini on my key ring I used a McGizmo pico clip but found it was much too small and the spring gate wasn't strong enough. Then I went with the larger "nano" size which seemed fine. Unfortunately, every now and then the light would twist itself in such a way as to unlock the clip and disconnect itself. I would go for my keys and discover the flashlight was missing! Happily, the two or three times it happened over a period of a couple of months it ended up deep in my pocket instead of lost forever. I really didn't want to go with too much of a bigger clip since that would defeat the whole idea of this tiny light. So in search of other options I tried a Nite Ize #0 - 5mm plastic S-Biner (a black one) and find that it is 100% secure. Some people complain about these S-Biners opening up at the wrong time and place but this size seems to work well for me. Something about the strength of the spring gate and the little hook in the clip seems to make quite a difference. Also, the "S" shape seems to make it harder for the keys or light to get into a position where they will leverage the gate open compared with a claw style clip. Additionally, with a smaller clip like the 5mm S-Biner the light or a key is more likely to hit the clip itself rather that the gate no matter what position it gets itself into. Whatever clip you chose, make sure you install the clip in such a way so that the clip is facing in the direction so that the edge of the flashlight will not tend open the spring gate when it comes up against it but rather so the back of the clip is facing the edge of the light. (opposite to the way you have it installed in your photo) In fact, your photo shows the light in the exact position I'm talking about where any further movement of the flashlight will push the gate open. If it then twists the wrong way, it will disconnect from the key ring.





Yes,i am enjoying my Mini MLR2!

The issues with the mini carabiner that you described of the light twists it self and unlock the clip i´ve never experienced.The mini carabiner that i use is originaly from a Streamlight Nano Light that i removed and instead placed it on my Mini MLR2,and it has a very strong clip keeping the light firmly in place.



EZO said:


> I know this is a little off topic but I thought I'd post some brief info about the size #0 S-Biner and as a result just learned of an interesting new product from Nite Ize I had not previously been aware of.......an S-Biner that locks! It's very slightly bigger than the ones I've mentioned previously but the added security seems very appealing. They come in black or natural SS and they are priced at two for 5 bucks USD! These seem perfect for CR2 lights.
> 
> Nite Ize sells these directly on their web site. I found the ones I bought at a Target store.



However this stainless S-biner on the picture that locks looks interesting! I need more attachment gadgets and this one is worth a try. I am going to buy one of these and test it.


----------



## BillSWPA (Aug 20, 2013)

I like the 4Sevens MLR2 on my keychain enough that I ordered one for my wife. It is the best way I have seen to make sure she has a light available.

I also ordered some of the size 0 S-biners. My key chain is already bulky, so I wanted the smallest size possible. Unfortunately these do not lock, but if they are reasonably secure, they should be a big help in using tools that are ideally detached from the keychain.

Getting back to CR2 lights, the Streamlight TLR-3 looks very interesting. The use of a single CR2 battery rather than 1-2 CR123's makes this one of the more compact weapon lights, and inside the waistband holsters are available for this light for some of the more common pistols, unlike many other weapon lights.


----------



## BillSWPA (Aug 28, 2013)

Received the S-biners earlier this week. I used one to attach a Leatherman Micra to my keychain, and another to attach the Mini MLR2. I had one accidental release of the Leatherman, but am overall happy. Surprisingly, they also add to the ease of carrying the keychain with all the keys and tools attached by providing another joint for allowing the tools to fold inward.


----------



## EZO (Aug 31, 2013)

BillSWPA said:


> Received the S-biners earlier this week. I used one to attach a Leatherman Micra to my keychain, and another to attach the Mini MLR2. I had one accidental release of the Leatherman, but am overall happy. Surprisingly, they also add to the ease of carrying the keychain with all the keys and tools attached by providing another joint for allowing the tools to fold inward.



Glad to hear that you like the S-Biners but sorry to learn that the Leatherman disconnected itself. There must be something about the geometry of the Leatherman that it can twist itself into a position to open the gate clip. While my CR2 mini only disconnected itself only two or three times from the McGizmo clip over a couple of months, all it takes is one time to lose your EDC light or tool. I'm still interested in trying out the locking S-Biners but I haven't bought any yet, probably because I haven't had any accidental releases of my MLR2 from so far from the standard #0 S-biners.

It's interesting that NorthernStar's Streamlight Nano clip works so well for him compared to the McGizmos. I'm assuming they must have a beefier spring.


----------



## EZO (Nov 9, 2013)

Cool! A new CR2 flashlight is on the way!. It's the first new CR2 light to be introduced by anyone in a very long time. So the breed still lives! FourSevens has announced a new series of small lights called The Atom; kind of a "mini-mini", if you will. The first two in the series are AAA and CR123 but a CR2 will be available in about a month. It sounds very interesting and it will be part of a series that will use a unique headlamp platform that will work with the new Atoms and all the old Mini series. These lights will sell for 40 USD and the headlamp will go for about 15 USD. These are floody 120 degree regulated lights with very long run times. Can't wait to see how they actually perform.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 24, 2013)

Hate to say it, but David seems to be keeping the CR2 genre of lights alive ... all by himself.


----------



## rje58 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm glad somebody is! I only have one at the moment - a custom body with e1 head and tail - but I love the slightly smaller format - and options.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Tixx (Nov 24, 2013)

True, I'm very thankful for the Mini CR2. This is my favorite battery type. I've even had 2 of these modified with XM-L2 5000k emitters. Talk about some light coming out of them! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## EZO (Nov 24, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Hate to say it, but David seems to be keeping the CR2 genre of lights alive ... all by himself.



Well, there's the Fireworm and the Nitecore SENS mini but I guess you are right. I can't think of any new factory made CR2s having been introduced in a long while except for this new one from FourSevens. Curiously, in the video I posted David says the mini line has been a "blockbuster hit" and "by far the most popular light we've ever made". If the CR2 mini wasn't selling well it would have been dropped from the mini line and the new Atom line wouldn't have a CR2 component. One might think that CR2 lights would be more popular and available in general if they sell this well for FourSevens. I guess it is the issue of battery availability and cost, but then again at any local pharmacy and supermarket around here CR2 batteries are right up there on the display with CR123s and neither of them are cheap at the retail level. It seems that all the small lights being introduced by other companies are AAA or CR123s with the AAA lights more common for key chains and CR123 lights more common as pocket lights. 

Anyway, I think the new headlamp concept is way cool and I think it adds a lot of appeal to the new Atom lights. I especially like that you can use your older Mini series with the new headband system.


----------



## bltkmt (Nov 25, 2013)

EZO said:


> Well, there's the Fireworm...



Are any of our CPF dealers selling these? I only see them on EBay...


----------



## EZO (Nov 28, 2013)

bltkmt said:


> Are any of our CPF dealers selling these? I only see them on EBay...



As far as I know there are no Fireworms available on the CPFMP at the moment. Aside from eBay, hkequipment.net has the Fireworm F01 for sale and the price is somewhat lower than many eBay sellers.


----------



## hoop762 (Nov 28, 2013)

BillSWPA said:


> Getting back to CR2 lights, the Streamlight TLR-3 looks very interesting. The use of a single CR2 battery rather than 1-2 CR123's makes this one of the more compact weapon lights, and inside the waistband holsters are available for this light for some of the more common pistols, unlike many other weapon lights.



I have a TLR-3 on my carry weapon. It works really well with AIWB carry. 

Not nearly as bright as some of its CR123 brethren but I feel its adequate and get a lot of light for the size. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rje58 (Nov 28, 2013)

The correct link is hkequipment.net, not .com



EZO said:


> As far as I know there are no Fireworms available on the CPFMP at the moment. Aside from eBay, hkequipment.com has the Fireworm F01 for sale and the price is somewhat lower than many eBay sellers.


----------



## EZO (Nov 28, 2013)

rje58 said:


> The correct link is hkequipment.net, not .com



Yup, you are right. Thanks for the correction. hkequipment.com sells industrial forklifts and such.


----------



## appliancejunk (Apr 20, 2014)

appliancejunk said:


> Well I received my Foursevens CR2 today, but it's now the newest flashlight I have owned for the least amount of time, lol...
> 
> As I opened up the package my wife asked, "what did you get now?"
> I jokingly said, "the worlds smallest, brightest flashlight" as I put the battery in it.
> ...



The store of this flashlight continues. Long story short it went missing for over four months after my son's auto accident, but today we found it.
I have posted more detail along with before and after photos of his FourSevens CR2 flashlight on my own site so I won't bother to repeat it here.
For anyone that is interested you can see the before and after photos along with the full story at this URL. 
http://appliancejunk.com/forums/index.php?topic=14280.0


----------



## nbp (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice! Thanks for sharing your story. :thumbsup:


----------



## EZO (Apr 21, 2014)

appliancejunk said:


> The store of this flashlight continues. Long story short it went missing for over four months after my son's auto accident, but today we found it.
> I have posted more detail along with before and after photos of his FourSevens CR2 flashlight on my own site so I won't bother to repeat it here.
> For anyone that is interested you can see the before and after photos along with the full story at this URL.
> http://appliancejunk.com/forums/index.php?topic=14280.0



Yes, a good story indeed.....and the flashlight still works! Mostly, I'm glad to hear that your son wasn't injured in the car accident. Sounds like things could have been much worse.


----------



## BillSWPA (Apr 21, 2014)

I recently replaced the CR2 on my keychain with an Atom A0 with red LED in order to have the ability to check kids without waking them up as well as preserve dark adapted vision. Even the low on the MLR2 was too bright for this. The quality and size efficiency of the MLR2 really caused me to hesitate to take it off my main keys. I ended up putting it on my set of keys for my wife's car so that it is with me most of the time anyway.


----------



## CaptainPicard (Apr 24, 2014)

I only have the Mini CR2 (or MLR2 by the modern nomenclature.) I have it in all the tints. I carry one every day and love all of them.

Have to buy myself the ALR2. I love the small form factor of the Mini CR2, especially for EDC, and my P0 (now A0) is also a frequently used light.

Now to convince the girlfriend that I need an Atom kit and the new Atom ALR2...:devil:


----------



## EZO (Apr 25, 2014)

BillSWPA said:


> I recently replaced the CR2 on my keychain with an Atom A0 with red LED in order to have the ability to check kids without waking them up as well as preserve dark adapted vision. Even the low on the MLR2 was too bright for this. The quality and size efficiency of the MLR2 really caused me to hesitate to take it off my main keys. I ended up putting it on my set of keys for my wife's car so that it is with me most of the time anyway.



Wait! Any self respecting flashaholic knows you should really have BOTH lights on your key chain. The wife may not be there at that critical moment!


----------



## BillSWPA (Apr 25, 2014)

EZO said:


> Wait! Any self respecting flashaholic knows you should really have BOTH lights on your key chain. The wife may not be there at that critical moment!



It is on a keychain I usually carry in addition to my main keys. She has her own MLR2 on her keychain.


----------



## EZO (Apr 25, 2014)

BillSWPA said:


> It is on a keychain I usually carry in addition to my main keys. She has her own MLR2 on her keychain.



Ahh...I see.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 3, 2014)

I have a Cr2 mini and a Nitecore Cr2 Sens. The Sens is an "automated" UI, but the reality is, it is not better or worse, only different. The best analogy I can give is that after using twisty & clicky tail cap switches, the first "twist the head to change modes" light I had seemed uncomfortably foreign at first. Now that interface is second nature. I too tend to use my keychain light for short bursts, and battery life is in months. Since the CR2 Sens is available for less than $35 if you shop it, it is really worth trying. There is another CR2 light I wish to suggest but darned if I can't think of the name-I will find it and get back to you. I also agree that I can buy Cr2's as easily for the same price as CR-123A's.
Ed


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 3, 2014)

Here is another CR2 light in stock & less than $60: the Extreme Micro, I don't own one so I can't testify as to how it compares to my 4Sevens CR2 Mini or my Nitecore Sens, buT at least another option for you. Lighthound has them:
http://www.lighthound.com/ARCMania-...M-Dragon-LED--HA-III-Natural-Finish_p_72.html


----------



## EZO (May 3, 2014)

You can buy a NiteCore Sens mini for $27.16 USD (plus shipping) at Illumination Supply if you use the "secret" 15% discount code that can be found on their home page.


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2014)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Here is another CR2 light in stock & less than $60: the Extreme Micro, I don't own one so I can't testify as to how it compares to my 4Sevens CR2 Mini or my Nitecore Sens, buT at least another option for you. Lighthound has them....



ArcMania?.... okay, that means that's just a $15 widely-produced in China light. Perhaps even cheaper than that.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 10, 2014)

I also have become a fan of CR2 thanks to the 4Sevens mini. I recently purchased the Atom ALR2 as well to give it a try. The Atom is a great little flood light but I like the Mini better. Size wise the Atom is not quite as small as I had hoped and doesn't offer any significant size advantage over the Mini CR2. Compared to the Mini the Atom feels like a lead weight thanks to it's stainless construction and the tail magnet, it is fine for a watch pocket but I don't think I would like it on a key ring. The magnet is strong and secures the light well but it does concern me around credit cards or anything sensitive to magnets.I'm torn as to keeping the magnet or de-magnetizing it.The Atom should hold up better over time than the Mini thanks to the stainless steel body but the mini wins out for me.As companion lights the Atom ALR2 and the Mini CR2 are excellent with one having a utility beam and the other providing flood. I wish 4Sevens was more more interested in offering neutral tints but at least my Mini CR2 is one of the warm ones.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 10, 2014)

If you could share some link for similar lights like the extreme micro cr2 made in China for $15 please do share. I won't mind getting a couple.



Monocrom said:


> ArcMania?.... okay, that means that's just a $15 widely-produced in China light. Perhaps even cheaper than that.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 10, 2014)

I guess I am not being fair on the size of the Atom ALR2 it is 5/16 of an inch shorter than the Mini CR2.  I don't know why I was expecting it to be smaller yet,chalk it up to unrealistic expectations on my part. The Atom ALR2 really is a small light. For anyone interested it looks like the Mini CR2 is back in stock


----------



## LanthanumK (May 10, 2014)

CR2, N, AAAA, and other lights with nonstandard battery sizing will never compete with AA, AAA, or even CR123A for the vast majority of customers. With AAA lights putting out 200+ lumens with 10440, having long shelf life with L92, and being cheap to run with Eneloop, CR2 have lost their niche. They may be more ergonomic than the AAA form factor but do not have versatility, taking only expensive primary lithium batteries in an odd form factor.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 10, 2014)

I agree that there are advantages to AAA but I have quite a few good AAA lights that are gathering dust because of my Mini CR2. It really takes a 10440 to put AAA in the same output category and those aren't for everybody either. As far as battery cost CR2 is much like CR123, you have to buy them online to be cost effective and honestly lithium AAAs really aren't any cheaper when you do that. You always have to go with what works for you but after getting CR123 and CR2 lights I have little interest in the more conventional AA or AAA format. You are right that the general public will always look for AA/AAA but they are missing out AFAIAC.


----------



## EZO (May 11, 2014)

My experience has been the same. My entire collection of AAA lights lives in a Pelican style box in the closet while the CR2 Mini lives on my keyring. I love having such a small light with that much punch on my keyring and the power comes in handy quite often living in a rural area with no street lights. As for batteries, I alway buy online and this makes them affordable but in actual practice I find I rarely go through too many. Occasionally, I'll be in a situation where I use the light for extended periods of time so I'll pop a fresh battery in so that I'll have full power and good runtime going forward but most of the time I find this to be a light I use periodically for relatively short bursts and the batteries last me for months.


----------



## BillSWPA (May 12, 2014)

My understanding is that 10440 is not available in protected format. When I look at the specs of AAA lights as compared to CR2 lights, the CR2 has definite advantages in output and run time. I first started buying CR2 cells for a camera long before I acquired my first CR2 light.

When I buy for non-flashaholics, I definitely lean towards AA and AAA cell formats, since they are much less likely to want to get into less common cell types. I would also seriously consider this for myself if I traveled out of the US frequently.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 13, 2014)

EZO said:


> My experience has been the same. My entire collection of AAA lights lives in a Pelican style box in the closet while the CR2 Mini lives on my keyring. I love having such a small light with that much punch on my keyring and the power comes in handy quite often living in a rural area with no street lights. As for batteries, I alway buy online and this makes them affordable but in actual practice I find I rarely go through too many. Occasionally, I'll be in a situation where I use the light for extended periods of time so I'll pop a fresh battery in so that I'll have full power and good runtime going forward but most of the time I find this to be a light I use periodically for relatively short bursts and the batteries last me for months.



I usually get quite a bit of life from my batteries as well and I believe that my usage is similar to yours. It is doubtful the masses will ever be interested in CR2 or even CR123 for that matter but I hope more flashoholics will give CR2 a try. Initially I wasn't very enthused with CR2 thinking it didn't offer much over CR123s anyway but once you have one the size advantage is clear and CR2 is much more pocket-able IMO than AAA,not to mention the power advantage.


----------



## lightplay22 (May 16, 2014)

So wish that the 47s mini was available in neutral tint..... It virtually disappears in my pocket and batteries last for months as it is only used in short bursts. I carry it in left front pocket and an Aeon in the right front with an aaa maratac in a shirt pocket. Love the CR2 format for its size!


----------



## EZO (May 17, 2014)

lightplay22 said:


> So wish that the 47s mini was available in neutral tint.....



I know what you mean. I scored a neutral tint mini ML-X from the last batch FourSevens made available and I love it.


----------



## yoyoman (May 17, 2014)

I just went on a business trip and used my Mini MLR2 as my night table light. Attached a trit marker to the split ring so I could find the light. Low was a little bright but not blinding. The beam was nice and I could find the bathroom in the middle of the night. The tint is cool white. Neutral would be nice but not a requirement for middle of the night bathroom trips.


----------



## appliancejunk (Jun 12, 2014)

Ordered my first FourSevens CR2 just about a year ago. My son quickly claimed it.
My sons CR2 has been though hell in the last year. Got lost after a car accident and it spent a few months outside in the snow and rain.
Found it some months ago and to this day it's still working like a champ.

So earlier this week I decided it's been long enough and I need to order myself one again along with a good supply of batteries. 

We now have three of the FourSevens CR2 flashlights in our family on keychain rings and they are simply awesome!

Thinking about ordering another one or two just to have on hand.


----------



## abras (Sep 27, 2014)

CR2 battery flashlights are the best format for a keychain!
For the last 4.5 years I've bought dozens of 47 Mini CR2 as presents and for myself.
This light is always with me on a keychain.

It has all power of CR123 in a smaller package.
CR2 primaries has much more juice than all other smaller rechargeable lithium batteries.
Just wish AW would release good 3V RCR2.
But I'm happy with primaries. It took 8 months to completely drain my previuos battery. 

The biggest problem are new laws prohibiting shipping of lithium by air post.
It takes months to get ordered batteries and also raised the price twice as much.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 27, 2014)

I like CR2 lights. But they're a bit too thick for my keychain. Plus, with AAA cells, you get easily found replacement cells if your light dies on you.


----------



## Nicrod (Sep 27, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> I like CR2 lights. But they're a bit too thick for my keychain. Plus, with AAA cells, you get easily found replacement cells if your light dies on you.



+1

too chunky for my key ring too! 

I prefer AAA or 10180 on my keys. I just put the spy brass fairy on 
my key ring and it's the perfect light IMO! 

Small as they come, and bright as heck! 

I got my first CR2 light last month! A Jil J2 in Natural Ti, I like it a lot. But I quickly learned these cells are a lot more pricey and scarce to find, if I try to purchase locally. 

My first attempt to buy spares, I ended up going to 3 different places before finding them,
and when I did(Lowes) I paid $10.57 for a two pack! Nutz!


Im gonna buy them only from battery junction for now.


----------



## magellan (Oct 2, 2014)

My experience has been the same. I have a dozen quality AAA lights and a dozen AA lights from various manufacturers that are great lights, and occasionally I do EDC them, but none have deposed my CR2 lights from their privileged go to/EDC status. I also have a Muyschondt Aeon Mark I and Mark II, and a K.I. LE CR2 but I just can't bring myself to EDC them so they are shelf queens. Recently I purchased a Nitecore Sens Mini and am extremely satisfied with it. I'm okay with the accelerometer based UI and I bought an Xtar MP2s charger which is switchable between 3.2 and 3.7 volts for the RCR2s. Although not officially rated to use RCR2s my Sens Mini is tolerating them no problem so far. This setup works quite well for me. 



ZMZ67 said:


> I usually get quite a bit of life from my batteries as well and I believe that my usage is similar to yours. It is doubtful the masses will ever be interested in CR2 or even CR123 for that matter but I hope more flashoholics will give CR2 a try. Initially I wasn't very enthused with CR2 thinking it didn't offer much over CR123s anyway but once you have one the size advantage is clear and CR2 is much more pocket-able IMO than AAA,not to mention the power advantage.


----------



## magellan (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info that people are using RCR2s without a problem in the Quark mini. I am doing the same thing with my Nitecore Sens Mini and have not had a problem although the light isn't officially rated for the RCR2s like the Quark. Time to buy a Quark too! 



Hoop said:


> I'd like to chime in and give praise to the 4sevens MINI MLR2, (with XP-G2) which I've been EDC'ing for six months now. I had seen a CR2 format light at the fall 2012 Seattle gathering and really liked the size. I wanted one that could take rechargeables without going  but had read that 4Sevens doesn't seem to recommend rechargeable batteries in its CR2 or CR123 lights because of the comparatively high output at 4.2 volts. Reading into it, users of 4sevens MINI lights seemed to say that rechargeables work in them without issue and offer superior brightness to primaries, and so I got on the pre-order list for a MLR2 with the XP-G2 emitter. I am powering the light with AW 350mAh 15266's, which are LiCo chemistry. The batteries seem to handle the load without issue and the capacity is agreeable. It feels like I have only charged the batteries a few times in these six months. The XP-G2 tint is pretty neutral and is non offensive. It is white with a slightly blueish hue. The output on high mode is "wow light" territory thanks to its size. 4Sevens claims 215 lumens OTF or so but I think it is brighter than that with the RCR2's. I happen to have dropped this light onto concrete several times, including once from about 7 feet. Barely scratched it. One time I felt a burning sensation in my pocket and I thought oh crap! I pulled the light out and it had been on high for a while and was too hot to touch. After dismantling the light and letting everything sit, I put it back together and everything was A ok. Now adays I make sure the light is unscrewed enough so that it cannot turn on in my pocket from compression.
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...


----------



## magellan (Oct 3, 2014)

I just ordered two Fireworms since I sort of collect CR2 lights and I like titanium. I doubt it'll replace my Sens Mini for EDC because of the size and weight but I had to add it to my collection.



EZO said:


> That's a great story appliancejunk!
> 
> I received a new CR2 light yesterday too! A Fireworm F01.
> 
> ...


----------



## magellan (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree completely. I love my 123A lights (my most recent 123A purchase is a Nitecore EC1 which I find to be a very impressive light in all respects) but they can't take the place of my CR2 lights. I find the form factor just about the perfect trade-off for size vs. capacity. I'm very fond of AAA lights also and have a bunch of those that I EDC sometimes, but I always come back to my CR2s. The only other light that fits the bill is my Lummi Raw Damascus which takes a 14250 300 mAh battery, which is slightly smaller than the CR2 15266, 350 mAh hour batteries that I have. Basically it's a 1/2 length AA battery size wise. But as that isn't exactly a cheap light it is pretty much a shelf queen.

In fact I would be interested in acquiring more 14250 lights. Which ones do you like?



EZO said:


> This argument has come up a few times in this thread but it misses the point, I believe. CR123 and RCR123 lights are great. I own quite a few and I love 'em, but they just don't cut it on a key chain; they're too big. (for my taste) CR2 lights on the other hand give the best _*performance for size*_ of any _*key chain *_worthy light and so capacity becomes irrelevant for this usage. And with close to a full hour of max output from a single CR2 cell in a Quark MLR2 and many more hours of light at lower power it becomes a moot point when one considers how key chain lights are generally intended to be used.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2014)

Must admit, my curiosity got the better of me.... How many of you guys actually keychain-carry one off your sweet CR2 lights on a daily basis?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 17, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> How many of you guys actually keychain-carry one off your sweet CR2 lights on a daily basis?



Me. Aeon Mark II 24/7, except showers. That little guy gets used sometimes dozens of times a day. I'm not one to turn on light switches except when necessary, of course. I'm always peeking into closets, cabinets. Used it recently at a studio showing recently. Renders colors very well. Batteries last quite awhile, and I use one of our reputable CPFMP sources for the CR2 cells.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice! Thanks for the reply, Bill.


----------



## BillSWPA (Oct 18, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Must admit, my curiosity got the better of me.... How many of you guys actually keychain-carry one off your sweet CR2 lights on a daily basis?



I go back and forth between a FourSevens MLR2 and Atom A0 on my keychain. The MLR2 is about the biggest light I would want on a keychain, but is no problem to carry. It more than makes up for its small bulk with its usefulness. My wife has an MLR2 on her keychain, and it is often the only light she carries.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you Bill for the response.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 18, 2014)

O0ps, I didn't say that I have my Aeon on a neck lanyard, which is sort of OT re your question Momocrom.

Bill


----------



## Glofindel (Oct 18, 2014)

I never carry CR2 light on keychain. I found that too big for it.
I landyard it and dropped in the pocket


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't carry CR2 lights on my keychain,the only lights I find suitable for that are Photons or something similar.I use my CR2 lights for EDC instead of carrying a larger or less capable light.


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 21, 2014)

Although I don't put my CR2 lights on my key chain, they have better beams than AAA lights and are smaller than CR123 or AA lights.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 22, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> Although I don't put my CR2 lights on my key chain, they have better beams than AAA lights and are smaller than CR123 or AA lights.



Shorter, yes. But overall smaller is a different story. Certain AAA lights have excellent beam patterns.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 22, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> Although I don't put my CR2 lights on my key chain, they have better beams than AAA lights and are smaller than CR123 or AA lights.


Monocrom already beat me to it, but there are some AAA lights with absolutely beautiful beam patterns, just as there are many CR2 lights with horrendous ones, and in both cases it has little to do with the power source and everything to do with the design parameters of a given light.

I love CR2 lights in general, but I really see many of their positive traits to fare better when compared against CR123 lights in that they are both non-tiny pocket lights where the CR2 is just a bit more pocket friendly when it comes to total volume. Now that I seldom carry AAA anymore it's mostly CR123 lights that find their way into my pocket, but again, that's typically due to the UI and I wish there were a lot of my favorite lights available in CR2.

I'd love to have a CR2 Clicky and Haiku and TC-R2 and....


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 24, 2014)

I generalized and that was a mistake. I'm a fan of AAA lights and agree that some of them have excellent beam patterns. As you correctly point out, it is not the CR2 power source that gives the potential for good beam patterns, but, IMHO, the circumference. A generalization again, but the bigger circumference allows for a better tuned reflector.

I also agree with your observation that comparing CR2 lights with CR123 lights is the most balanced approach. CR2 lights are a bit more pocket friendly. And I also wish CR2 lights had a broader variety of UIs. I would also love to see a CR2 clicky.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 24, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> I would also love to see a CR2 clicky.


Since Henry doesn't want to give us a 14500 Clicky, maybe we can get him thinking about a CR2 Clicky!


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 24, 2014)

HDS CR2 Clicky - now that has a nice ring to it!


----------



## lightplay22 (Oct 24, 2014)

CR2 Clicky would be the ultimate pocket light of all time. I wish for such every time I twist my aeon or Q mini !


----------



## archimedes (Oct 24, 2014)

kaichu dento said:


> Since Henry doesn't want to give us a 14500 Clicky, maybe we can get him thinking about a CR2 Clicky!





yoyoman said:


> HDS CR2 Clicky - now that has a nice ring to it!





lightplay22 said:


> CR2 Clicky would be the ultimate pocket light of all time. I wish for such every time I twist my aeon or Q mini !









As you can see in the photo comparing Ra Twisties above, the CR2 size doesn't really save much size in the HDS/Ra flashlights


----------



## lightplay22 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm wishing for a light about the size of the Aeon with a clicky. I know it would have to be a little longer (maybe) but no bigger around. Don't need the split ring as it never gets used anyway. Wish wish wish!


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 24, 2014)

archimedes said:


> As you can see in the photo comparing Ra Twisties above, the CR2 size doesn't really save much size in the HDS/Ra flashlights


That's pretty cool, but since dreaming is a constant state here, I was imagining a fully downsized Clicky, much like the Aeon sizing mentioned below. 



lightplay22 said:


> I'm wishing for a light about the size of the Aeon with a clicky. I know it would have to be a little longer (maybe) but no bigger around.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 24, 2014)

Probably.

Single cr123a is already too stubby a form factor for me, but I hope enough keychain carriers keep choosing them, because I just like seeing cr2 options around for some reason.


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 26, 2014)

I thought some more about my poor post. Not only did I generalize, which is always a mistake, but I dissed AAA lights. And what does better mean? Also, I am a big fan of AAA lights, especially ones with the the new emitters. So last night I took out 2 CR2 lights with comparable AAA lights. 

Nitecore Sens Mini Cr2 and Fenix E05 SS 2014, DQG AAA and DQG AAA clicky. They all have a TIR type optic. All have nice floody beams. The CR2 has a slightly broader beam with more output. 

Foursevens Mini MLR2 and a bunch of AAA lights (running on both li-ion 10440 and Eneloops). Reflector lights. Generally the AAA lights are more floody. Smaller hotspot and gradual transition to spill. The MLR2 has a bigger hot spot and less transition to spill. On H, the MLR2 has more punch than the AAA lights I played with. I didn't play with my more throwy AAA lights like the Microstream or Tank007 E09 so this just another generalization. 

But the bigger circumference of the CR2 can be put to good use. Note that both of these CR2 lights are twisties and don't have the best Uis. Also, I didn't bring my Task Light II out to play. 

My post was poor. But there is a reason I like CR2 lights.


----------



## EZO (Nov 6, 2014)

lightplay22 said:


> CR2 Clicky would be the ultimate pocket light of all time. I wish for such every time I twist my aeon or Q mini !





yoyoman said:


> HDS CR2 Clicky - now that has a nice ring to it!



A clicky CR2 really would be the ideal key chain light IMO. The problem with adding a clicky switch is that it tends to make lights much longer than what might be desirable in a CR2. I would love to see Zebralight do a CR2 light; something along the lines of a miniaturized SC32. In neutral please.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 7, 2014)

EZO said:


> A clicky CR2 really would be the ideal key chain light IMO. The problem with adding a clicky switch is that it tends to make lights much longer than what might be desirable in a CR2. I would love to see Zebralight do a CR2 light; something along the lines of a miniaturized SC32. In neutral please.


Would be incredible to see a CR2 Clicky actually downsized to minimize the dimensions, and although I doubt we'll see one I'll still hope for it anyway!


----------



## EZO (Nov 7, 2014)

kaichu dento said:


> Would be incredible to see a CR2 Clicky actually downsized to minimize the dimensions, and although I doubt we'll see one I'll still hope for it anyway!



Well, I would agree, a Zebralight CR2 will probably never ever happen. It's just a nice pipedream. I've been waiting for the XM-L2 SC32w since forever and even thought they've been promising such a beast for a very long time it still hasn't happened. Still, they claim it is pending soon (again), so we may yet see one.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 9, 2014)

In the local convenience store yesterday I noticed they had CR2 for about $7.50, but no CR123.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 28, 2014)

No pic?


----------



## Tixx (Dec 28, 2014)

EZO said:


> Well, I would agree, a Zebralight CR2 will probably never ever happen. It's just a nice pipedream. I've been waiting for the XM-L2 SC32w since forever and even thought they've been promising such a beast for a very long time it still hasn't happened. Still, they claim it is pending soon (again), so we may yet see one.


Is that the CR123 flashlight? It did take a while to reintroduce the Headlamp CR123 again.


----------



## EZO (Dec 30, 2014)

Tixx said:


> Is that the CR123 flashlight? It did take a while to reintroduce the Headlamp CR123 again.



Yes, the SC32 is a one cell CR123 light, basically a sort of cut down SC52. They've been promising the SC32 and SC32W for several years now. At one point the SC32 disappeared from their Google doc spreadsheet for quite awhile so I thought it was probably dead, but then it reappeared with a projected release date of 10/2014, which then never happened. Of course, their product release dates are from some other "Zebra-time" dimension which is often several months (or more) later in CPF real-world time. Interestingly, the SC32 is now listed for release in 1/2015 which I figure means March, April or May.


----------



## EZO (Dec 31, 2014)

It is interesting to see Foursevens introduce a Bolt Action CR2 flashlight. However one may feel about this flashlight it seems that Foursevens is single handedly keeping the CR2 battery format alive one way or another. Of course, most reactions to the light, including mine are quite negative because of the apparent impracticality of using two such batteries in a light of this nature. At 490 lumens, the light does pack quite a punch though and it features fairly decent run time which probably accounts for the cell choice, but still. The upcoming Zebralight 400+ lumen single AA SC5 XM-L2 would seem a more appealing option.

The bolt action is interesting though and it could be an interesting concept to see a single cell version of a bolt action CR2 but with the bolt up front, activated with the thumb.


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 31, 2014)

The FourSevens bolt action light is the first multi-cell CR2 light I have seen. Because all of my current and likely future CR2 lights as well as my one CR2 powered camera are all single cell, I can safely buy less expensive CR2 cells knowing that the hazards of mismatched cells in series will never be an issue. With a multi-cell light, one should likely plan to spend a bit more on their CR2 cells, and buy cells that is known to retain their charge consistently with time. I would likely buy the FourSevens brand CR2 cells if I owned. a bolt action light.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 2, 2015)

CR2 are my favorite sized lights and I, too would love a clicky. I think when someone developes the technology to keep it the same size as an Aeon, and still with a split ring that would be a winner. A CR2 version of Oveready's low res. brass switch could be designed down to fit a CR2 platform.

I have back up Aeons and a back up Ti 47's MiNi still I it's box. And I have the Ti Surefire Titan. These are my favorite CR2's, however, I do look for some of the other great models that were built. 

I am am afraid we are in the post CR2 era, the Golden age of CR2 lights has past, and I really hope there can be a comeback of these lights.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 2, 2015)

archimedes said:


> As you can see in the photo comparing Ra Twisties above, the CR2 size doesn't really save much size in the HDS/Ra flashlights [/QUOTE
> 
> When did RA make a CR2?


----------



## RedLED (Jan 3, 2015)

RedLed said:


> archimedes said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see in the photo comparing Ra Twisties above, the CR2 size doesn't really save much size in the HDS/Ra flashlights [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## archimedes (Jan 3, 2015)

RedLed said:


> When did they have a CR2?



They didn't ... that one is custom


----------



## KuroNekko (Oct 31, 2017)

I apologize for the grave-digging, but this thread is the latest one regarding CR2 flashlights. Most others on CPF are from 2005 to 2009. 
However, the years since the CR2's were discussed have revealed their fate. CR2 flashlights are nearly extinct, especially with smaller Li-ion 10180 keychain lights hitting the market more recently. Between 10180's with built-in MicroUSB recharging and the more powerful CR123/16340 flashlights, looks like the industry has closed the door on CR2-based lights. However, I own a CR2 flashlight so I had some concerns. 

I recently researched on CPF and elsewhere about RCR2 options for my 4Sevens Mini MLR2 G2. I had bought the flashlight years ago when I got a bunch of CR2 primary batteries for free. Given the battery supply, I figured to get a flashlight for my collection that runs on them. While my primary supply is healthy (though getting old), I wanted to switch to RCR2 once they were done. My research showed there are 15266 and 15270 Li-ions, but some that used to be available years ago no longer are. For example, AW's of this size are now unavailable from all I can tell. I also had to consider that the MLR2 was designed to run on primaries at 3V so I decided that LiFePO4 batteries were the best choice given the lower voltage and better availability of them. My search revealed that the selection of any rechargeable RCR2 these days was limited to Ultrafire or Soshine. Most Ultrafires were Li-ion at 3.7V while the Soshine selection included 3.0V nominal voltage LiFePO4s. The Soshines seemed like the obvious choice. 

The other consideration was a charger. A number of old posts on recharging RCR2s discuss what charger should be used. Much like the flashlights, dedicated chargers for RCR2 have pretty much gone extinct. This meant having to find a discontinued model or finding a solution to charge a RCR2 with makeshift spacers or magnets. Fortunately, my research revealed that Xtar once made the MP2S, a portable charger for 16340s and 15270s. It has screw-in spacers for 15270s and a switch to select between 3.0V charging and 3.7V charging. It seemed like the ideal charger and I found a brand new one on ebay so I snatched that up. 

While the year 2017 has revealed that CR2-powered flashlights, including the Foursevens MLR2, are pretty much extinct with just a few exceptions (i.e., Nitecore SENS Mini), finding a rechargeable solution to power them isn't out of reach. Between my two Soshine LiFePO4s and the Xtar MP2S, it came out to $20. Not a bad price to pay to keep the MLR2 to play instead of resorting it to storage/emergency for the lack of rechargeables. 

On another positive note, my dedication to the MLR2 paid off today. I was on Foursevens' website and noticed that the 360 headband I wanted for a while was 50% off. It's one that holds an MLR2 (among others) to make it a headlamp. However, looking at the clearance items, I saw that an Atom AL + the 360 headband as a kit was 70% off. That's $15 for the headband I wanted (the original price of it) but with another Foursevens flashlight!


----------



## bltkmt (Nov 1, 2017)

KuroNekko said:


> I apologize for the grave-digging, but this thread is the latest one regarding CR2 flashlights. Most others on CPF are from 2005 to 2009.
> However, the years since the CR2's were discussed have revealed their fate. CR2 flashlights are nearly extinct, especially with smaller Li-ion 10180 keychain lights hitting the market more recently. Between 10180's with built-in MicroUSB recharging and the more powerful CR123/16340 flashlights, looks like the industry has closed the door on CR2-based lights. However, I own a CR2 flashlight so I had some concerns.
> 
> I recently researched on CPF and elsewhere about RCR2 options for my 4Sevens Mini MLR2 G2. I had bought the flashlight years ago when I got a bunch of CR2 primary batteries for free. Given the battery supply, I figured to get a flashlight for my collection that runs on them. While my primary supply is healthy (though getting old), I wanted to switch to RCR2 once they were done. My research showed there are 15266 and 15270 Li-ions, but some that used to be available years ago no longer are. For example, AW's of this size are now unavailable from all I can tell. I also had to consider that the MLR2 was designed to run on primaries at 3V so I decided that LiFePO4 batteries were the best choice given the lower voltage and better availability of them. My search revealed that the selection of any rechargeable RCR2 these days was limited to Ultrafire or Soshine. Most Ultrafires were Li-ion at 3.7V while the Soshine selection included 3.0V nominal voltage LiFePO4s. The Soshines seemed like the obvious choice.
> ...




Please let us know how this setup works out. I have a few CR2 lights still.


----------



## KuroNekko (Nov 1, 2017)

bltkmt said:


> Please let us know how this setup works out. I have a few CR2 lights still.



I can already tell you that the Soshine RCR2s fit and work well in the Foursevens Mini MLR2. The dimensions are nearly identical to a primary CR2 battery. I briefly tested both of the Soshines after the Xtar MP2S charger topped them off and their performance is comparable in output to a primary CR2.


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 1, 2017)

I have 10. 

*FOURSEVENS *
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action alm CR2
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action cu CR2
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action ti CR2
*LUMMI*
Raw alm CR2 
*MUYSHONDT
*Ion alm nat 2 stage CR2
Ion alm black 2 stage CR2
Aeon Mk. ll alm black 3 stage CR2
Aeon Mk. ll ti 3 stage CR2
Aeon Mk. lll ti CR2 
Aeon Mk. lll cu CR2


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 1, 2017)

KuroNekko said:


> I can already tell you that the Soshine RCR2s fit and work well in the Foursevens Mini MLR2. The dimensions are nearly identical to a primary CR2 battery. I briefly tested both of the Soshines after the Xtar MP2S charger topped them off and their performance is comparable in output to a primary CR2.



The Foursevens Mini MLR2 is a great light, my favorite of the Mini line. I have to pass on RCR2s as I don't think the MLR2 was designed for it. I was able to pick up a couple ALR2 Atoms in the clearance sale.


----------



## KuroNekko (Nov 1, 2017)

ZMZ67 said:


> The Foursevens Mini MLR2 is a great light, my favorite of the Mini line. I have to pass on RCR2s as I don't think the MLR2 was designed for it. I was able to pick up a couple ALR2 Atoms in the clearance sale.



It does appear that the MLR2 was designed for use with primary CR2s as you stated. However, I searched a number of old threads on here and some reported reliable usage even with 3.7V ICR 15270 Li-ions with the MLR2. Max output is reportedly boosted to about 300 lumens. However, it seems the people who run them limit the usage to only low or mid settings due to the heat. This is why I went with the LiFePO4s. After fulling charging them, they did show a voltage of 3.34V, but if the MLR2 has been tested with fully charged ICRs at 4.2V, I figure it should be safe enough. I'll report here of any issues if they arise.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 2, 2017)

Your probably right that LiFePO4s are OK to use since they limit the voltage. I have been pretty happy with primaries but might reconsider rechargables if CR2s are too difficult to obtain in the future. I really wish production would have continued with the MLR2 as it is such a great little light!


----------



## etc (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes, CR2 is a dying breed. 123 does everything it does and more, is cheaper and more common.

There is no reason at all to have a CR2 device of any kind.

AAA has the same situation. Both marginally smaller but why is that good? I like AA/123. 18650 most of all.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 3, 2017)

etc said:


> Yes, CR2 is a dying breed. 123 does everything it does and more, is cheaper and more common.
> 
> There is no reason at all to have a CR2 device of any kind.
> 
> AAA has the same situation. Both marginally smaller but why is that good? I like AA/123. 18650 most of all.



What seems like a little difference in size and weight can make a big difference for pocket carry IME. It doesn't seem likely that manufacturers will continue with production of CR2 lights but that is unfortunate. The Mini MLR2 is my favorite of the Mini series,including the new Mk II even though the CR123 versions offer higher performance. I wasn't a fan of CR2 lights until I actually had one but now I would like to see more choices.If the Olight SMini or Zebra SC32 were made in CR2 with similar reduction in size achieved between the Mini 123 and Mini CR2 I would be a buyer.


----------



## Boris74 (Nov 3, 2017)

etc said:


> Yes, CR2 is a dying breed. 123 does everything it does and more, is cheaper and more common.
> 
> There is no reason at all to have a CR2 device of any kind.
> 
> AAA has the same situation. Both marginally smaller but why is that good? I like AA/123. 18650 most of all.



i feel the same way, but if olight made a Smicro Baton that ran a CR2 with the magnetic charger in Ti I’d be stupid enough to buy one. A H1 micro headlamp that ran all night on the 3 and 15 lumen setting like I mostly use on the H1R would be bought by me as well.

Even though the S1R and H1R run longer than I need for days of use on a charge at lumens you use when not playing with a light on the back deck between posts and is still small and light, there are them people who want to dump weight. Ounces equal pounds and pounds equal pain when you’re out hunting hiking or camping. Any and everywhere weight can be dumped it will. I’d love a micro H1R. For now people dumping weight anywhere they can settle for things like the H1R while hunting hiking or camping, because it’s lighter than the stooper lumen heavier not even needed options. Make it smaller and just as useful and people will buy. I know the size of the H1R is realistically huge compared to what they are actually used for. It could be made much smaller and just as useful in every category. The only people who need turbo and Uber throw for 37 seconds are them people playing with lights on the back deck during commercial breaks on TV or between posts online washing out porch and street lights in suburbia. In total darkness stupid bright lights are a negative. 12-15 lumens is blast status in complete darkness in the woods or on the trails. Smaller lights are all that’s needed and it could be done with batteries like the CR2.


----------



## KuroNekko (Nov 3, 2017)

I think CR123A does make the CR2 rather an odd selection for a power source, but as others have stated, size and weight can come into play. For me, it's more about "fit". While CR123A-sized flashlights are compact, their girth isn't exactly optimal for pocket carry. When clipped to my pocket for something like a hike, I actually feel a CR123A sized flashlight and sometimes find the chafing annoying. I actually prefer to carry something like this in a holster rather than in my pocket with a clip. On the contrary, I find that CR2-sized lights like my MLR2 are small enough to not have the same annoying issue and fit fine completely inside a pant or jacket pocket. 

That being said, I'll admit I only got a CR2-powered flashlight after getting my hands on a bunch of free primary CR2 batteries. Having nothing else to use them on, I justified getting another flashlight given the batteries. Now that I also have a rechargeable supply, I can't say I regret my MLR2 at all. It comes in nicely in size and purpose between my 10180-powered Jetbeam Mini-1 and my CR123A Rofis TR10.


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 3, 2017)

As one who bought his first LED flashlight a couple of years ago, a CR2 fed flashlight wasn't even on my radar.....nor was CR123 for that matter. Frankly, I didn't know they existed...so for my customer demographic, they are dead cells.


----------



## GMT2330 (Apr 17, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## troutpool (Apr 17, 2020)

I have had a Quark Mini CR2 on my car key for years. And just this week I found an MJP Extreme Micro to check out. It is on the way right now. Luter too has made a few CR2 lights in recent years.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 18, 2020)

Still got the last one of my Surefire Titans, a couple Muyshondt Aeons in bronze, stainless and titanium, oh, and a Nitecore. CR2 still makes for a cool sized light.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 20, 2020)

I just ordered some Lumitop Pico flashlights because they seem close to the CR-2 size which is my favorite. Wish there were more, I'd buy them. Also, this is my first Lumitop purchase.


----------



## etc (Apr 22, 2020)

Anything that can be done with CR2 can be done with 123. Marginally bigger but much larger capacity and more popular.

Just to stir the hornest's nest, Same goes for the AAA. 

Neither CR2 nor AAA have any utility as the much larger capacity-wise options exist, with minimal size increase.

123s are everywhere.


----------



## nbp (Apr 22, 2020)

CR2s are fun though. It seems most of the really cool small run and custom CR2 lights were from years ago and are very hard to get anymore. All the CR2 lights I’ve had were Muyshondts I think. Fortunately Enrique still embraces this size and I do still have one Aeon Mk III, I think it is. The clicky one. I am working on wrangling up some NOS RCR2 lights from Peak. We’ll see what happens!


----------



## Duster1671 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm a fan of the CR2 size and disappointed it basically died. I had a 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 that was the perfect light to drop in my pocket and watch it disappear. When it actually disappeared, I replaced it with an Aeon MkIII.

IMO, a CR2 twisty is the perfect size to ride loose in a pocket. It's shorter than a AAA and narrower than a CR123. The increased size of the CR123 makes a bigger difference than it might seem.


----------



## RedLED (May 3, 2020)

My Lumitop Picos came in and they make my original Aeon look huge, I thought they would be the size of a small CR-2 but they are very, very small. And quite bright. Nice little pocket or keychain light.


----------



## ma tumba (May 3, 2020)

I very much liked my aeon mk ii, but it was always a bit too big to carry it on a keychain. For this purpose I too prefer 10180 form factor, in my case the dqg mule.


----------

